# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة بحرانية (منقوله)

## دلوعة المدينة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 

هذه اول مشاركة ليي في منتداكم الرائع .. وحبيت اول مشاركة لي تكون اول قصة من كتاباتي .. ارجو ان تنال على اعجابكم ..

البارت الاول :


علاوي: امااااااااااه 
سارة: نعم .. 
علاوي: وينة انتين ؟؟
سارة : اني في الصالة .. 
وراح اليها الصالة .. وشافها اطالع مسلسل كويتي ..
علاوي: ابغيش في موضوع .. يصير اتبندين المسلسل دقايق .. ع ما اقول الموضوع ..
سارة : لاااااااا حارس لما يكمل .. او قووول وهو مفتوح لان بسمعك ..
علاوي: ابغي كمبيوتر ..
سارة : لييييييييش ..
علاوي : بعد ليش .. كل بيت الحين عندهم كمبيوتر .. بس بيتنا احنا .. 
سارة : اكووو احنا عشنا ما عندنا كمبيوتر .. كنا بس نستخدمه في الشغل .. ولا عمري قلت الى ابووك اشتر لينا وااحد ..
علاوي: اماه الحين الزمن تغير .. الحين كل بيت عندهم كمبيوتر .. وعندهم نت بعد .. 
سارة : اني حبيبي الحين ما اقدر اقول ليك ايييي او لا .. حارس لما يقعد ابوووك من النووم وقول اليه ..
علاوي: لاااا انتين قولي اليه .. 
سارة : انزييييييييين مو اني الي ابغيه .. انت الي تبغيه ..
علاوي: بس البابا بيسمع كلامش .. يمكن انا يمللني ..
سارة : من يوم انت صغير .. والى الحين .. رفض اليك طلب ؟؟
علاوي: لااااااااااا 
سارة : عجل ليش خايف تقول ليه ..
علاوي: مو خايف بس انتين احسن .. 
سارة: ان شاء الله .. من عيوني يا عيوني ..
علاوي: الله يخليش اليي يا احلى ام في الدنيا ..
سارة: اخ منك انت محد يقدر عليك ..
علاوي : طالع على امي .. عياااار .. وهو مطلع اليها السانه .. وراح الى غرفته علشان يكمل دراسته ..

عقب ما كملت سارة مطالعة المسلسل .. شافت الساعة .. كانت الساعة 6 المغرب .. راحت علشان اتقعد .. حسين 

سارة: ابو علاااااااااااوي ..
حسين: نعم .. مايخلوون الواحد ينام ..
سارة: بعد لمتى .. ما صار نوم .. الساعة 6 نسيت ان الليلة عيد ميلاد علاوي .. 
حسين : لااااااااااا بس توها الناس .. 
سارة : وين توها الناس .. متى بتروح تجيب الكيكة .. والاغراض الباقي ..
حسين : انزين اكو في المجلس .. كل الاغراض .. والكمبيوتر بعدد هناك .. يعني مافيه شي غير الكيكة اجيبة ..
سارة : انزيييييييين قوووم .. على طاري الكمبيوتر .. توه يقول اليي .. ابغي كمبيوتر .. هههههههههه
حسين : ههههه .. عاد ان شاء الله ماخربتين المفاجاه .. 
سارة : لاااا والله ويش شايفني . لكن اذا ماقمت الحين بخربها ..
حسين وهو قاعد ع السرير : بل بل منش انتييييييييين .. 
سارة : كيفي .. انزيييييييين انت قووم اسبح وبرز روحك .. واني بروح اقفل باب المجلس .. لا يروح بالغلط وتتخرب المفاجاه..
حسين: مو تنسين تتصلين الى ربعه في المدرسة .. وتذكرينهم .. 
سارة : ما اظن ان هم نسووو .. لكن حق الاحتياط .. بتصل ولا يهمك ..
حسين: مو تنسين بعد .. بنت اختش .. 
سارة : لا فطوووم ما يحتاج اذكرهاا .. هذي الوحيدة الي مابتنسى .. ههههههههه
حسين: أي والله خخخخخخخخ

هذه فاطمة تصير بنت اخت سارة .. هي في اول ثانوي بعد .. قد يعني علاوي .. بس علاوي اكبر منها في الاشهر .. علاوي شهر 5 وهي شهر سبعة .. تحب علاوي .. بس علاوي مايعطيها وجه .. 
في بيت زينب ( اخت سارة):-
زينب : فطووووم ..
فاطمة : نعم اماااه اني في غرفتي .. 
زينب : بل للحين قاعدة تتعدلين .. لمتى بعد بتروحين . . 
فاطمة : باقي عليي شوي .. قولي الى السايق يبرز روحه .. الحين بنزل .. على ما البس عبايتي وشيلتي .. 
زينب : وين تتطلعين .. واااجد حاطة ليش مكياج .. خففي منه شوي 
فاطمة : اوووووف .. انزيييييييين عادي .. وش فيها يعني .. بروح بيت خالتي اني .. 
زينب: بس بيت خالتش فيه الحين ربع ولد خالتش .. يعني عييييييييب تروحين والمكياج جذي .. ويش بيقولون ..
فاطمة : يقولون الي بيقولونة .. ماليهم خص ..
زينب : قلت ليش شيلي .. احسن ليش لا ما اخليش تروحين الحين .. 
فاطمة : اوووف .. ملييييييييت من هل البيت .. متى اطلع منه وافتك 
زينب : كف الحين .. لاتطولين السانش .. وروحي يالله شيلي هل الألوان من وجهش .. كانه قوس قزح 
فاطمة : انزييييييييين بس اكلتيني .. اوووووووف 

نرجع الى بيت سارة :
سارة : علااوي حبيبي .. 
علاوي : نعم .. 
سارة : وش تسوي .. 
علاوي : تشوفيني وش اسوي .. قاعد اكتب .. خواطر 
سارة : انزين يصير اتخلي كل شي من ايدك .. وتقوم اتبرز روحك 
علاوي : ليييييييش .. 
سارة : لان ابوووك عازمنا على العشاء برة .. 
علاوي : ماليي نفس ارووح .. وتدرين اذا اكتب ما احب احد يقاطعني ..
سارة : ولا علشاني ؟؟
علاوي : كل شي ولا ام علاوي .. دقايق بكون بارز .. 

وعلاوي في غرفته يبرز روحه .. دق جرس الباب .. ع طوول قالت سارة الى الخدامة .. ادخل ربع علاوي .. من الباب الي وراه .. علشان مايشوفهم .. ودخلتهم .. 
وصلت فاطمة بيت علاوي ..
سارة : هلا حبيبتي فطومة .. 
فاطمة : هلا خالووو ... شخبارش ..
سارة : الحمد لله حبيبتي .. يالله الحين روحي المجلس قبل لا يشوفش علاوي .. ويتخرب كل شي ..
فاطمة : شلون ارووح وكلهم صبيااان هناك .. تعالي ويايي ..
سارة : ههههههه مجنونة اني اخليش تروحين وكله صبيان .. لا فيه جم ابنية .. 
فاطمة : اهااا اوك اخليش عجل برووح .. بس مو تتاخرووون لاني ماعرف احد هنااك ..
سارة : اوك ..
تدرون المدارس الخاصة .. فيها صبيان وبنات .. من جذي علاوي عند جم ابنية ربعه في المدرسة .. بس من قالت سارة ان فيه بنات قلب فطوم حس بالغيرة .

علاوي : يالله اماه خلصت .. 
سارة : اوك .. اكو ابوك في السيارة .. بس تعال ويايي المجلس باخذ عبايتي من هناك ..

اول ما دشووو المجلس .. فتحووو اليتات .. وكلهم قامووو يصرخووون .. ويغنون .. حق علاوي .. وعلاوي ذاك الوقت .. مستانس حدة .. وامه صوبة .. قال اليها ..
علاوي: اماااه فلصيني علشان اعرف انا في حلم او حقيقة .. 
سارة : ههههههه لا مايحتاج افلصك انت مو في حلم .. 
علاوي : يعني مانسيتون ان الليلة عيد ميلادي .. 
سارة : شلون ننسى وانت ولدنا الوحيد .. 

عقب ربعه قامووو يتراكضوون اليه .. كل واحد عنده هدية خاصة .. قامووو يسلمووون عليه ويعطونة الهدايا .. وصل دور فاطمة .. 
يقول علاوي في خاطرة .. وش جيبها هذه بعد هني .. اووووف كل مكان لزماً ويايي .. وكل مناسبة ويايي .. مليت من هل الوجه .. 
فاطمة : كل عام وانت بخير ..
علاوي بدون نفس وابتسامة مصطنعة : وانتين بخير ..
فاطمة : ان شاء الله تعجبك .. 
علاوي بجذب: اكيييييد بتعجبني ..

وراحت فاطمة قعدت ويه خالتها ام علاوي ..
سارة : وش فيش جيتين هل الصوب .. روحي استانسي وياهم له ..
فاطمة : ماعرف اقعد ويه ناس ما اعرفهم .. 
سارة : انزين اتعرفي عليهم ..
فاطمة : لا ما احب .. بقعد وياش احسن ..

دخل ابو علاوي .. وراح علشان يسلم على ولده .. 
حسين وهو يحضن علاوي : كل سنة وانت بخير .. وعقبال 10000000 سنة يارب ..
علاوي: وانت بخير ..
حسين : انزين روح اخر المجلس .. بشوف شنطة سودة .. فيها هديتك ..
وراح علاوي .. وشاف الهدية وفتحها .. وكانت لاب توب .. 
علاوي: احلى هدية .. الله يخليك لينا .. 
حسين : ويخليك .. يالله اخليكم انا علشان تستانسون ويه بعض ..
علاوي : لا ابويي وين رايح الحفلة مو حليوة بدونك ..
حسين : تسلم يا ولدي .. بس احنا كبرنا على هل السوالف ..
علاوي: ابويييييييي علشاني اقعد .. 
حسين : علشانك بس .. عجل بروح اقعد ويه امك وانت استانس ويه ربعك ..

بعدين فتحووو المسجل .. والاغاني حدها .. وقامووو يغنوون ويه الاغاني .. وطووول السهرة كانت عيون فطوم على علاوي .. وعلى البنية الي كانت ع طووول وياه .. ضحك وسوالف .. وضحكهم لوين يوصل .. قاعدة وتفكر .. وتقول من هذي بعد الي وياه .. شكلها ميتة عليه .. بس اكو هو بعد يضحك وياها ويسولف وياها .. واني مو عاطني وجه .. ياربي شكلهم يحبون بعض .. راح علاوي وجاب ورقة وقلم .. علشان كل ربعه يكتبون ايميلاتهم .. علشان الليلة يضيفهم ويتكلم وياهم في المسنجر .. فطوووم في خاطرها ( الااااااااااااي بيصير عندي ايميلة .. يعني بقدر اكلمه أي وقت .. ) كتبوووو كلهم اساميهم وايميلاتهم ..
صارت الساعة 11 كلهم راحووو الى بيوتهم .. فطوم قبل لا تروح .. راحت اتصلت الى السايق ..بس كان السايق مشغول ويه اخوها .. من جذي ما كان يقدر يروح اليها .. 

سارة : وش فيش حبيبتي .. احسش مضايقة ؟؟
فاطمة : لا مافيني شي خالووو .. بس هل السايق .. ما يقدر يجي ليي .. 
سارة : مو مشكلة الحين نوصلش احنا .. 
فاطمة : لا ما ابغي اتعبكم ويايي ..
سارة : مافيه تعب ولا خرابيط .. الحين اقول الى ابو علي .. يجي يوصلش ..

كان حسين ويه علاوي قاعدين يسولفون عن حفلة الليلة .. 
سارة : حسين حبيبي قوم علشان نوصل فطوووم بيتهم ..
حسين : اوك .. انتون الحين روحووو السيارة انا جاي وراكم ..
سارة : اوك .. وانت علاوي .. ما بجي ؟؟
علاوي : وانا وش يوديني بعد .. بقعد هني .. وش بيجيني يعني ..
سارة : وانت كل ويش يوديك .. قوم علشان تسلم على خالتك له .. كله تسال عنك ..
علاوي : اماااه .. شوفي الساعة .. الحين وقت نسلم على ناس .. يمكن نايمة او شي .. نروح ونزعجهم .. خليها الى يوم الجمعة بروح اسلم عليهم واقعد ويه حمووود .. 
سارة : على راحتك .. يالله عجل مع السلامة

عقب ماراحووو يوصلوون فاطمة بيتهم .. راح علاوي .. على طووول غرفته .. وفتح الاب توب .. وضاااف كل ربعه .. وصل الى ايميل فطوووم .. الا يقول في خاطرة .. وهذي انا وش اسوي فيها اضيفها .. خلها تولي مانه ضايفنه .. او بضيفهاا .. وعلى طول بعطيها بلوك .. وضافها .. بس بدون نفس .. هههه

نور : ولكمووووووووووو .. توه منورالمسنجر ..
علاوي : يسلموووو .. منور باهله ..
نور .. الله يسلمك .. شخبارك عقب الحفلة اليوم ..
علاوي : فووووووووق النخل .. وانتين شخبارش .. ان شاء الله استانستين ..
نور : اكيييييييييييييد استانست .. كنت ويه علاوي .. شلون ما استانس ..
علاوي بامزاح ..: فديتش والله ..
نور : ههههههههههههه .. انزين ماقلت ليي درست حق الاختبار لو لا ؟؟
علاوي : اكيييييييييييد درست يعني .. قبل لا تصير الحفلة انا دارس ... مو تقولين ليي غششني لان مانه مغشش احد .. خخخخخخخخ
نور : مالت بس مالت .. ومن قال ابغيك اتغششني .. والله اني درست ولا ابغي أي تغيش من أي احد .. ويوووووووو
علاوي : بنشوووف باجر .. انزين نوروووو شخبار احوال قلبش بالي تحبينتة ..
نور : والله احواله للحين .. موحاس فيني .. ولا بحس فيني بعد . 
علاوي : والله مشكلة الحب من طرف واحد بعد .. 
نور : شسوي بعد .. احبه .. ويمكن يحس فيني في يوم من الايام ..
علاوي : ويمكن هو مايبادلش مثل الشعور .. ليش تخلين عندش امال وااجد عليه ..
نور : الله كريم .. بعد قلبي اختار هذا الشخص اني وش اسوي . دخل قلبي خلااااص .. ما اقدر اطلعه منه ..
علاوي : والله مجنونة انتين .. اتحبين واحد ماتدرين ان هو يحبش او لا ..
نور : الحب جذي .. يسوي الواحد مجنوووووووووون
علاوي : انزين انااخليش .. بروح انام ورايي مدرسة باجر .. باااااااي
نور : باااااااااااي ..

هذي نور .. تحب علاوي .. وعلاوي يدري ان هي تحبه .. بس هو مايحب احد .. بنات وااجد .. كله متعلقين فيه .. بس هو مايعطي ولا وحدة فيس .. يقول ان انا ما بحب .. ويش ليي بالحب وخرابيطة وبعد للحين ما دق قلبه عند انسانة .. يمكن يدق في يوم من الايام .. 

شنو بيصير بين وعلاوي .. والبنية الي بيكلمها في المسنجروهل بيغير تفكيرة .. اتجاه الحب او لا .. تبووون تعرفون كل هذا .. انتظرونا في البارت الثاني ..




لا تحرمونا من الردود الحلوة ^_^


 :cool:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووو عالاسلوب الجميل في سرد القصة وننتظر الأجزاء التالية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قصة روووعة اختي
دلوعة المدينة 
اسلوب راائع 
واللهجة حلوة والتشجع
بدايه مرررررررررررة حلوووة 
بس خيتو عندي ملاحضة صغيروونة
ياليت تقللي من الجزء
عشان الا بيقرء مايمل
وانتظر الجزء على احرمن الجمر

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

اللؤلؤ المكنون الاحلى مرورك في صفحتي 

روح وريحان ان شاء الله اقدر اكون على حسن ضنكم

----------


## Princess

:clap:  هلا هلا هلا قصه بحرااانيه.. وياعيني لهجتها مثلنا قريبه للقطيفي..  :clap: 

حلو سردش خيه.. ويعطيش العافيه.. ههههههه حلاوته علاوي على كبر سنه دلوعه شكله.. بعد ويش الوحيد
يحق له..ولا بعد ما يعطي فيس.. ومطيح صفة بناات ما شاء الله هههههههه
كملي قلمش واعد اتمنى له التوفيق

تنقل للقسم الصحيح .. القصص المتستسله والرويات :blink: 
موفقه.. 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن   :bigsmile:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أوووووووووه متى راح تكملين القصة عزيزتي

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

روووووووووووعه اسلووبك

مااشاء الله

ننتظر بوح قلمك

----------


## fatemah

قصة روووووووووعة
تسلمين على القصة 
وننتظر الاجزاء الباقية
باحر من الجمر

----------


## طيف الأمل

تسلمين على القصة 
وننتظر الاجزاء الباقية
باحر من الجمر

----------


## سيناريو

*قصه موفقه من دلوعة المدينه  والله يعطيش العافيه*
*حلوه المفاجأة اللي سووها الى علاوي والله أتمنى يسوو لي مثلها* 
* نورو هاذي بعد تحبه وهو يدري    لاحول*
*بانتظار جديدش* 
*لي عوده*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*ننتظر منك يا أختي الأجزاء الباقية من القصة*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكوره خيتو عالقصة الرائعه_ 
_الله يعطيش العافيه_ 
_ننتظر التكمله_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

البارت الثاني ..

اوووف وش هل الملل .. بروح افتح مسنجري احسن .. يمكن فيه شخص مهم قاعد .. شافت علاوي اون لاين .. ع طول قالت في قلبهاا .. الااااااااي علاوي اون .. 
على طووول دشت عليه .. علشان اتكلمة ..

.... هاي 
علاوي : هايات 
... شخبارك ..
علاوي : الحمد لله .. بخير .. 
.... دوووم مو يوم .. 
علاوي : من ويايي ..
.... معجبة .. 
علاوي : هههههههههه فيه معجبين واجد .. أي وحدة فيهم انتين ..
.... وحدة الله يستر عليي ..
علاوي : انزين قولي ليي اسمش ..
.... مهم يعني اقولة ؟؟
علاوي : لا مو مهم .. ع راحتش أي وقت تبغين اتقولينة قولي .. 
.... ههههههههه .. متاكد ان مو مهم تعرف اسمي ؟؟ 
علاوي : أي متاكد .. مايهمني اعرف اسمش ولا اعرف شي عنش لان انتين من علشان يهمني .. هههههههه
....: اقول .. 
علاوي : قولي ..
... تدري ان انت واجد مغرور ..
علاوي : خبر قديم ههههههههههه .. يالله انزين فارقيني اذا ماعندش شي تقولينة ..
....: صدق انك مغرور .. جذي اتكلم الناس يعني .. جذي علموك بيتكم ان انت تكلم الناس ,,
علاوي : اقول .. مو تدخلين بيتنا بينا.. فاهمة او لا .. ويالله سويني بلوك ودليت اذا مو عاجبنش كلامي .. والله 
....: لا ما بسويك .. انت سوني 
علاوي : ههههههههه وليش اسويش .. بخليش علشان اتسلى وياش 
........: شايفني لعبة يعني ..
علاوي : لا احلى من العبة هههههههه
.....: مالت بس مالت .. 
علاوي : والله اليوم حصلت احلى برنامج .. هههههههه .. ضفتيني في وقتش .. هههههههه
...: انزين ما قلت ليي انت في أي مدرسة ..
علاوي : ويش .. ما قالووو ليش الي عطوش ايميلي ان انا في أي مدرسة .. 
...: لا ما قالووو ليي ..
علاوي : اكيد تعرفين انا في أي مدرسة .. لانش اكيييييييد ويايي في المدرسة نفسها ..
....: ليش يعني قلت جذي ..
علاوي : احساسي هو الي قال ليي ..
.... احساسك غلط هههههههه ..
علاوي : لا احساسي ما يغلط .. 
....ك لا غلط هل المرة .. لان اني مو وياك في المدرسة .. 
علاوي : والدليل ..
...ك مع الايام بتعرف .. 
علاوي : يعني .. تصيرين مثل ذيلين الي يازعم يبون يسووون مقالب ههههههه ..
...: لا اني ماعندي هل السوالف .. مقالب وهرار .. اني كل شي اقولة صدق في صدق .. ما احب اللف والدوران ..
علاوي : وانا ما احب الي يلفوون ويدورون .. احب الي في القلب على اللسان .. 
....: اييييي اني الي في قلبي على لساني .. 
علاوي : انزين انا اخليش الحين .. 
...: ويييييييييين توها الناس .. 
علاوي : بقوم اتغدى وبرجع .. لان امي ذبحتني وهي تناديني .. ولا يعرفون ياكلون بدوني .. احم احم..
...: ههههه مالت .. انزين روح اخذ راحتك اني بكون هني اذا رجعت ..
علاوي : ان شاء الله اذا رجعت تغيرين رايش وتعرفيني على اسمش الحلو ..
....: ويش دراك ان اسمي حليو .. 
علاوي : اكيد حليو لان انتين صاحبته ههههههههههههههه
....: ولا تجوز عن هل السوالف .. 
علاوي : هههههههههه يعني تعرفيني عدددددل .. وتقول مو ويايي في المدرسة .. اعترفي بالسرعة انتين من .. 
.......: ما بعترف .. جيف تحقيق هو .. يعني توك تقول ان مو مهم اقول اسمي .. ليش الحين ميت تبغي تعرفه .. 
علاوي : لان قلت ليش ما احب الي يلفون ويدورون .. 
....: واني مو قاعدة الف .. قاعدة امشي سيدة هههههههههه
علاوي : هيهيهيهيه .. ماتعرفين تنكتين .. 
.....: لا يكون اني ارقوز علشان انكت .. 
علاوي : ههههههههه بايخة .. يالله برب 
...: توت ياعيوني
علاوي : عيونش فيش ههههههههه

وراح علاوي .. علشان يتغدى .. وشاف امه وابوه يحارسونة ..
سارة : وش فيك اتاخرت .. كل هذا من النت يعني .. يشغل الناس جذي ..
علاوي : ههههههههه لا .. بس كنت شوي مشغول من جذي ما نزت بسرعة ..
حسين : انزين علاوي حبيبي ..
علاوي : نعم ابويي امر ..
حسين : شخبار كتاباتك .. او الحين ما تكتب .. 
علاوي: لااااااا اكيد للحين اكتب .. تدري ان انا ما اقدر ما اكتب .. ليش تسال ؟؟
حسين : عطني منهم جم وحدة علشان اخليهم ليك في الجريدة..
علاوي : لا ما يحتاج ابويي .. 
حسين : ليش ما يحتاج .. لا يحتاج .. عطني ويوم الاحد بوديهم علاوي : بس اول شي انت ويه امي تعطوني رايكم فيهم .. وبعدين توديهم ..
حسين : ان شاء الله ..
سارة : ما يحتاج اني اقرء لان اعرف مواهب ولدي شلون .. طالع على امه هههههههههه

علاوي ماخذ موهبة الكتابة من امه .. امه من يوم كانت في عمره .. وهي تكتب .. بس الحين تقول ان هي كبرت عن هل الموهبة .. 

حسين : ويلييي عليش .. ولا تجوزين عن سوالفش انتين .. 
سارة : كيفي اني كيفي .. مو كيف احد ثاني .. 
علاوي : هههههههههه .. محد يقدر يغلبش ..
سارة : هههههههههه اكيييييييييييد محد يقدر يغلبني ..
حسين : متاكدة ان محد يقدر يغلبش .. 
سارة : اييييييييي متاكدة .. ويش بتسوي يعني ههههههه 
علاوي : انزين بسكم .. عن هل الهرار .. الي ما يخلص .. 
حسين : كيفنا احنا كيفنا .. 
وكلهم قامووو يضحكووون .. بعدين راح علاوي غرفته .. بس مارجع المسنجر .. قال اقعد اكتب احسن من هرار المسنجر .. في الليل بدش شوي .. 

يوم الثاني .. (المدرسة )
كانووو قاعدين علاوي .. وربعه .. محمد .. واحمد .. ونور .. ومريم .. 
علاوي : محمدوووو ..
محمد: نعم .. اصغر عيالك تقولي محمدوووو 
علاوي : انزيييييييييين بقول ليك .. 
محمد: ها قووول ..
علاوي : انت الي مسوي فيني الدقة امس .. 
محمد: أي دقة بعد .. 
علاوي : عجل انتين نوروووووووو .. اكييييييييد انتين .. اللي ضايفتنيييي 
نور صارووو خدودها حمران .. ولا عرفت ويش اترد .. 
علاوي : وش فيش ساكتة .. خلااااص صدتش هذي انتين .. 
نور : والله مو اني .. يعني ليش اني بالذات يمكن مريمووو 
مريم : هي هي انتون مو تدخلوني بينكم .. والله .. ع طووول قالت مريمووو .. اعترفي وخلاااص ان انتين هههههههه 
نور : لا والله و اني قلت ما بخاااف من احد .. اصلا اني امس ما كان عندنا نت .. مقطوع شلووون اني ها ؟؟ 
علاوي : لا تحاولين هذي انتين .. خخخخخخخخ .. تبغين تشيلين الشبهات عنش .. 
نور : اوهوووووووو مللتوني .. قلت مو اني يعني مو اني .. مو مصدقين اسالووو اخويي .. اذا كان عندنا نت .. 
وع طووول راحت عنهم ..
علاوي : هذي اكيد هي .. من جذي هربت .. اعرف سوالفها انا ..
احمد : لا مو هي .. لان صدق ما كان عندهم نت .. 
علاوي : وانت ويش دراك ما عندهم قاعد وياهم .. 
احمد: لا مو قاعد وياهم .. بس كنت ابغي شي من عند اخوها يوسف .. واتصلت فيه علشان يطرشة ليي على المسنجر .. قال ما عندنا مقطوع ..
علاوي : عجل انت .. 
احمد : اوهوووو انت مللتنا من واحد لواحد .. مو احنا يا اخي .. وليش ويش السالفة يعنيي؟؟ 
علاوي : لا تعترفون بعرف بروحي .. بس ياويله اذا عرفته ..
محمد: وانت ليش هام روحك واااجد .. ويش سالفتك هااا ويش مسوين فيك ويه هالاضافه ها .. اعتررف من اعترف .. 
علاوي : مو مهتم .. بس فضووول ابغي اعرف من .. 
محمد: فضووووووول .. مو علينا .. قول أي وحدة اللي ضايفتنك .. و حبيتها من اول طقة كيبورد .. ههههههههه
علاوي : هههههههههه ... خفيف .. ما تضحك .. تدري اخر شي افكر في هو الحب .. لو بحب حبيت من زمان .. ويوووووووو
محمد: يعني كانت بنية؟؟ .. خلاص عجل يمكن هذي الي دخلت قلبك خلااااص .. ههههههه
علاوي : جب انت عن هرارك .. وقومو علشان نروح الحصة .. لا نتاخر ..

في الصف : 
احمد: سبالووو علووووه .. 
علاوي : ويه 
احمد: شوووف نوروووو مادري ويش فيها .. اكيد عن سالفة اليوم ..
علاوي : وانا ويش اسوي فيها يعني .. تعترف احسن ليها ..
احمد: صدق سبالووو انت .. قلت ليك مو هي متاكد ان مو هي .. وروح سامحها احسن .. تدري ان نور حساسة .. وبسرعة تزعل ..
علاوي : قوووووم مو انا الي اتسامح من بنية .. خلها تولي .. باجر بتصير اوكي.. 
احمد: لا تدري ان هي ما بترضى .. روح كلمها على الاقل .. 
علاوي : اووووف مللتني اكو الاستاذة قامت تطالعنا مو تسوي لينا سوالف وياها بعد .. مو ناقص انا .. 

(ع المسنجر) :ـــ

علاوي : ولكمووو باحلى نورة في الدنيا .. 
ما عطته نور وجه .. 
علاوي : يازعم زعلانة .. 
نور : لاااا ليش ازعل ..
علاوي : أي هذي نور الي اعرفها انا .. ما تزعل من علاوي .. 
نور : تدري ان انت غير عن الربع كلهم .. 
علاوي : ادري انا ليي معزة خاصة .. احم احم ..
نور : وااااااااااي انت .. واجد شايف نفسك .. 
علاوي : مو من حقي اذا شفت نفسي .. 
نور : صراحة .. 
علاوي : ايييييييي قولي يالله .. مو من حقي ؟؟ 
نور : لااااا ويوووووووووو 
علاوي : مو من قلبش ويوووووووو .. 
نور : انزين مو تنسى الجالكسي باجر .. 
علاوي : بل بل علييييييييييش اقول انا مو مكلمتني مني والطريق .. اكيد وراها شي .. تعرف اتغير السالفة بعد .. هههه
نور : ههههههههه كيفي .. نسيت ان انت الي قايل ليي بجيب ليش .. 
علاوي : لا ما نسيت .. جم نورعندنا احنا .. 
نور : يا حبك الى المجاملات .. 
علاوي : افااا علاوي يجامل .. 
نور في خاطرها والله ما ينعرف مجاملتك من صدقك .. يا علاوي .. اااااااه لو تحس فيني الى يوم واحد بس ..
علاوي : ويش فيش ساكتة .. تكلمين منووو غيري هااا ..
نور : ما اكلم احد .. ما عندي غيرك اون لاين ..
علاوي : ادري ادري بس انا الي عندش في الايميل كله ..
نور : هههههههههه مالت .. لا عندي واااجد 
علاوي : حتىى لو مليوون بس انا اهم واحد فيهم ..
نور : خخخخخخخخخ .. خليتني اضحك واني ما ابغي اضحك .. 
علاوي : ماااااااااااااااالت .. برررررررررب انزين ..

مر جم يوووم .. ما دشت الي ضافت علاوي .. وعلاوي .. كل مرة يفتح المسنجر .. ويقول ليش ما دشت .. يمكن مشغووولة .. او ماتبغي اتكلمني خلااااص .. ويش عليي انا منها .. دشت ولا ما دشت . وانا وش فيني مهتم لسالفتها .. خلهااا تولي .. انا مهتم لان ابغي اعرف من وخلااااص .. بس لا يكون صار الي قال عنه محمدووو .. لا أي حب وهرار .. اصلا انا مستحييييييييييل احب .. يحبوني بس ما احب .. لو شنووو يصير .. 

انزين تبون تعرفون وش يصيييييييير لما ادش الفتاه المجهولة ع علاوي .. وش تقول ليه ؟؟ 
كل هذا في البارت الي بعده .. وش بيكون موقف علاوي .. من كلامها اليه .. وش بيصير في نور يوم تسمع الخبر الي بيقوله اليها علاوي ..

ان شاء الله يعجبكم ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*يسلمووووووووو ونحن بانتظارك*

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

يسلمووووو  اللؤلؤ المكنون على المتابعة

----------


## سيناريو

*الله يعطيش العافيه دلوعة المدينه بااااااارت حلو روعه* 
*جااااااااااري الأنتظاااااار*

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

يسلمووووو سيناريو على المتابعة

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

علاوي : ابويي ..
حسين : عيونه .. 
علاوي : قررت .. ان عقب ما اخلص التوجيهي .. اروح برة ادرس حسين : انزين ياولدي انت باقي ليك سنتين .. اذا خلصت هذي السنتين .. بنفكر بعدين ويش بنسوي .. ما نفكر الحين احسن .. لان ما تدري ويش يصير ..
علاوي : لااا انا ما ابغي ادرس هني .. يعجزووون ولا يتخرجون في جامعة البحرين .. 
حسين : انزين عندنا جامعات غير عن جامعة البحرين .. عندك الجامعات الخاااصة .. 
علاوي: بس ما ابغي ادرس هني حلمي ان انا ادرس برة ..
حسين : ان شاء الله يصير اللي في بالك .. بس توها الناس انك تفكر في هذا الموضوع .. اول شي تخرج .. وبعدين يصير خير .. 
علاوي : ادري ان توها الناس .. بس ابغي اقول ليك من الحين احسن من بعدين .. 
حسين : ان شاء الله له .. 
سارة : عن ويه تتكلمون بعد .. 
علاوي : نتكلم عن مستقبلي .. ان اسافر برة ادرس اذا خلصت التوجيهي .. 
سارة : وييييييييييييييش ما سمعت .. عدل .. شنو تسافر برة .. تبغاني اموووت اني بدونك هني .. 
علاوي : ومن قال انا اقدر اسافر من دونكم ..
سارة : حسبالي بعد .. هههههههه 
حسين : ههههههههه .. للحين ما صار شي .. وهي تخطط ويه ولدها .. ما اقدر عليكم انا .. 
علاوي : كيفنا كيفنا انا وامي هههههههههه 
سارة : ويلييييييييييي صدق طالع عليي ولدي .. 
حسين : انزين بسكم .. وقوم جيب ليي جم خاطرة من خواطرك علشان اقراها .. واوديهم الجريدة له .. 
علاوي: ان شاء الله .. تامرني امر يا ابو علاوي .. 

في بيت فاطمة :ــ
زينب : فطوووم ابغيش اتساعديني .. 
فاطمة : في شنووو .. بعد
زينب : ابغيش تتطبخين جم طبخة من ايدش الحليوين .. 
فاطمة : اووووووووف مو فاضية اطبخ ..
زينب : لاااااااااا والله مو كيفش .. بيجون اليوم بيت خالتش 
فاطمة : بيت خالتي .. أي خالة .. 
زينب : ويش فيش فطموووو خرفتين .. عندش جم خالة بعد .. وحدة ام علي بعد أي خالة .. 
فاطمة : خالتي ام علي بتجي بيتنا .. اكيييييييييييييد بقوم اطبخ .. تآمريني امر يا احلى ام في الدنيا .. 
زينب : ايييييييييي من سمعت بيت خالتها .. قالت تامريني امر .. صدق انش ما تستحين .. 
فاطمة : بعد ويش سويت اني بعددد .. اوووووووف كله تسكتني وبس .. وتظن فيني ظن السوووء .. ويش اسوي اني اذا احب خااالتي .. 
زينب : انزين خلصيني من هدرتش .. وقومي ورايي المطبخ يالله 
فاطمة: دقااايق واني بجي وراااااش ..

نرجع الى علاوي .. والبنت المجهولة الي يكلمها .. 
علاوي : ياهلا بالي دخلت المسنجر .. ونورته .. 
.... هلا وغلا .. احم احم ..
علاوي : وينش انتين من ضفتيني ذيك اليوم .. مادشيتين بعد .. 
... اني اللي ويني لو انت .. الي رحت ولا رجعت .. خليتيني انتظرك هني يمكن ساعتين .. ومليت وقمت .. 

اول مرة يحس علاوي ان في احد مهتم فيه هل الكثر .. يمكن فيه بنات واجد ينتظرونه .. بس يحس هذه غييييييير عنهم كل اللي عرفهم .. وبنات واجد ينتظرونه .. بس يحارسونة بالكثير ربع ساعة وخلاص .. مو ساعتين .. وانا ويش فيني قاعد افكر بعد .. انزين عادي .. كلهم معجبين في النهاية .. انا ما ابغي اعلق روحي في بنية .. اوووووف ليش هذه تخليني افكر فيها .. وانا ولا وحدة قدرت ان هي تاخذ فكري .. ليش هذه بالذات .. 

......... علووووووووي .. شفيك ساكت وين راح تفكيرك .. او تكلم احد غيري يعني .. 
علاوي : لا وياش انا .. 
.... انزين ما قلت ليي .. ليش مارجعت ذاك اليوم ؟؟ 
علاوي : لان حسيت ان انا ابغي اكتب .. رحت وكتبت .. 
..... تكتب شنو ؟؟ 
علاوي : خواطر .. على قدي
... والله صدق .. واني بعد اكتب خواطر .. اعشق كتب الخواطر .. 
علاوي : والله صدق .. يعني فيه شي مشترك بينا .. 
......... ايييييييي .. انزين ويش رايك اطرش ليك اغنية .. وتسمعها .. وان شاء الله تعجبك .. 
علاوي : يالله .. 
وطرشت الاغنية .. وكانت اغنية عمرودياب(ومالو)..
علااوي : واااااااااااااااو .. احب اسمع حق عمرووووو ..احب كل اغانيه ,, 
..... يعني طلع شي ثاني مشترك بينا .. 
علاوي : انزييييييييين عادي .. بالصدفة ,, 
.... أي صدفة . لكن ويش دراك يمكن مع الايام يصير شي .. اكبر من جذي .. 
علاوي : يعني شنووو .. ويش قصدش .. 
.... ما يحتاج اقول .. لان اكيييييييييد فهمت قصدي .. 
علاوي : اييييييييييي فهمت قصدش وزيييييييين بعد .. بس خلي في بالش .. مستحيييييييييل يصير اللي في بالش .. 
........ لا ما فيه شي مستحيييييييل .. ومع الايام .. بتعرف .. مستحيل او لا .. وخل في بالك .. اني اللي في بالي ع طووول يصير .. 
علاوي : بس هل المرة ما بيصير .. ويالله باي .. لان مشغول .. 
...... ليش اتهربت يعني .. 
علاوي : لا من شنو بهرب .. بس امي قامت تنادي عليي .. بنطلع .. بنروح بيت خالتي نتغدى .. اكلمش في الليل اذا رجعت .. علشان لا تقولين اتهرب .. مو علاوي الي يتهرب .. 
...... اوك .. باااي اتحمل بروحك ..
علاوي: باييي

عقب ما سكر علاوي ايميلة .. قامت .. تقول في خاطرها .. اخليك اتحبني ياعلاوي .. يعني اخليك اتحبني .. لاني احبك .. ولا اقدر اعيش من دونك .. ولا يصير ان احب من طرف واحد .. مو ناوية اتعذب سنوات ازيد من السنوات الي انتظرتها .. 

(بيت الخالة زنوب)
علاوي : السلااااام عليكم .. 
زينب : وعليكم السلام .. حيالله بالقاطع .. 
علاوي : مو قاطع ولا شي .. بس ويش اسوي الدراسة يا خالة ما تخلي الواحد يتنفس .. 
زينب: الله يوفقك يا ولدي .. ونشوفك دكتور 
علاوي : يارب .. انزين خالة وينة حمووووود
زينب : حمد في غرفته نايم .. 
علاوي : نايم لهل الحزة .. صدق ما عنده سالفة .. 
زينب : امك وابوك وينهم .. 
علاوي : في الطريق .. انا جاي ويه السايق .. 
زينب : انزين اركب فوق وقعد حمد على ما ابرز الغدى.. 
علاو ي: ان شاء الله 

شاف فاطمة في طريقة الى غرفة حمد .. اوووووف صدفة مو حليوة كلش وععععع .. ما احب اشوفها .. 
علاوي : هلا بنت خالتي .. شخبارش .. 
فاطمة : الحمد لله .. من وين طالعة الشمس اليوم .. 
علاوي : ليش شايفتني شمس يعني .. تساليني من وين طالع .. ههههههه.. 
فاطمة : لا مو قصدي هيك يعني .. بس من زمان ما نشوفك في بيتنا .. 
علاوي : أي شسوي .. مشغوووول حدي .. 
فاطمة : اهااا .. مشغول حتى اتزور اهلك .. 
علاوي : انزين قلت ليش مو فاضي انا .. اكو يوم فضيت جيت .. يالله نزلي تحت .. ساعدي خالتي .. يالخايبة .. هههههههه
فاطمة : مالت بس مالت ..
علاوي : عليي غصووون الجنة يارب .. 
فاطمة : صدق مغرور .. 
علاوي : من زمان هههههههه وقالوها من قبلش .. هههههههه
فاطمة : اروح تحت احسن من مقابلت وجهك .. 
علاوي : الا ميتة على وجهي .. بس مو راضية تعترفين ..
فاطمة : وعععععععع لو خلصت الصبيان من الديرة ما افكر فيك .. يالمغرور ..
علاوي : مشكلتي اقراء عيون المعجبين فيني .. ههههههه يعني ماتعرفين اتخبين اعجابش فيني .. ويووووووو .. 
فاطمة : اوووف .. اروح قبل لا تلوع جبدي ازيد .. 
علاوي : فكه خخخخخخخخخخخ
فاطمة : بسكت عنك . وروح قعد حمد احسن ليك .. جان تطفش شوووي .. 
علاوي : ادري احسن من مقابلة وجهش ويوووو ..

وراح علاوي علشان يقعد حمد .. وشافه في سابع نومة .. ع طول من دش الغرفة .. راح وشال للحاف من عليه ..
علاوي : حمدووووووو قوووووووم ابو النوم ..
حمد : اووووووووف من انت بعد .. ما تخلون الواحد يستانس في نومتة .. 
علاوي : قوووم يازعم يحلم في حبيبة القلب .. 
حمد : اوووووووف هذا انت .. ما طلعت ليي الا اليوم يعني .. يوم اجازتي . . وتخرب عليي نومتي .. والله انك فاضي .. قوم خلني اكمل نومتني .. 
علاوي : مانه .. قوووم اقعد بروحي يعني ها ها .. صدق مو وجه حشيمة وانا اقول بجي لولد خالتي حبيبي واحشني وبقعد وياااه ..
حمد : انزييييييين انت انزل وانا بنزل وراك .. 
علاوي : أي مجنون انا علشان ما اشوف رقعة وجهك .. قوووووم حمووود .. شايف ليك مرة .. قوووووم 
حمد: صدددددق .. من ..
علاوي : قوم انت وبقول ليك عنها .. 
حمد : انزييييييين 

وقام حمد .. ودش الحمام .. وغسل وكل شي .. بعدين نزلووو تحت .. شافوهم كلهم على طاولة الطعام يحارسونهم .. 

ام حمد: انجان مانزلتون بعد .. ما صار غدى .. صار عشاء .. 
علاوي : وش اسوي بعد خالتي هذا ولدش.. ساعة على ما قام من نومتة .. ذبحني وبعدين قام .. 
ام حمد : ايييييييي ادري فيه عيار .. 
حمد : يالله عاد الحين كلهم عليي بيصيروون .. اقعد انت علشان نتغدى .. ميت جوع انا .. 

بعدين قامووو كلهم وراحووو .. الصالة علشان يشربون الشاي .. وصارت السوالف والضحك .. صارت الساعة 5 العصر .. 
علاوي : يالله انا اخليكم .. 
ام حمد : ويييييييين يا ولدي اقعد توها الناس .. 
علاوي : مرة ثانية ان شاء الله اقعد اكثر .. بس لازم اروح .. 
زينب : ويش فيك اقعد له .. وش تسوي تروح هناك .. بروحك .. 
علاوي : بروح عليي دراسة له 
زينب : اوك .. احنا عقب دقايق هناك وياك .. 
علاوي : اوك .. يالله مع السلامة .. 
كلهم : الله يسلمك .. 

ع طول راح وفتح ايميلة .. كان يبغي يشوف ذيك ويكلمها .. بس ما كانت اون لاين .. وحس علاوي ذاك الوقت بخيبة امل .. بس شاف نوروو اون لاين .. 

نور : هلا علوووووووي 
علاوي : هلا نورووو
نور : وش فيك .. احسك مضايق . 
علاوي : لا مو مضايق ولا شي ليش .. 
نور : مادري من كلامك يبين انك متضايق .. 
علاوي : بالعكس مو متضايق .. مستانس حدي .. 
نور : فرحني وياااك ..
علاوي : بس خلاص بيتحقق حلمي وبسافر .. 
نور : تسااافر .. وييييين 
علاوي : اذا خلصت التوجيهي .. بسافر الاردن علشان ادرس هناك نور : وش قاعد تقووول .. علاوي .. تدري اذا سافرت وش بيصير فيني .. 
علاوي : وش بيصير فيش يعني .. انزين كل الربع بيسافروون .. يعني انتين اكيد ويانا .. 
نور : لااااا اني ما بقدر اسافر .. تدري امي مريضة .. ما ليها الا اني .. يعني ما يصير اهدها واسافر .. 
علاوي : انزييييين ويش بيصير فيش يعني .. انا مجرد زميل وياش واكو كلهم بيسافرووون .. ليش انتين مهتمة فيني يعني .
نور : لمتىىى يعني بتحس فيني .. لمتى بظل اخبي حبي عليك .. احبك علي .. اييييييييييييي احبك .. ولا اقدر استغنى عنك .. 
وحس لما قالت نور جذي ..حس ان الكلام طلع من قلبها .. وقال معقولة نور تحبني لهل الدرجة يعني .. تحبني وانا كنت اظنها بس ان هي مجرد معجبة فيني .. ويعني اللي تحبه طلعت انا!!

علاوي : نور .. انتين صدق تحبيني .. بس تحبيني كأخو .. شوفي 10 سنين واحنا مع بعض .. يعني انتين متعودة عليي وعلى طول ويايي .. يعني انا بعد احبش .. بس احبش كإخت مو اكثر .. وحتى انتين لو راجعتين شعورش بتحسين بمثل الشي ..
نور: .....
علاوي : ؟؟
نور : بس انت مو حاس فيني علوووي .. ولا حاس بحبي ليك .. 
علاوي : نور انا آسف .. 
نور : اسف ع شنووو .. 
علاوي : ما اقدر اكون مثل الي تبغينة .. ان احبش .. انا اعتبرش زميلة .. واخت وبظل اعتبرش جذي الى الابد .. يعني ارجوووش كلميني على ان انا زميل مو اكثر .. ولا تخليني اخسرش ..
نور : اوك .. انسى .. ولا كأن صار شي 

وش بيصير في علاوي لما عرف بحب نور اليه .. بيحبها ؟؟ او لا .. وش بيصير بينه وبين .. ذيك المجهولة ؟؟ 
كل هذا في البارت الي بعده ..

----------


## نور الحوراء

*مشكورة يالغلا*
*ننتظر التكمله..*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيش العافيه 
ننتظر التكمله 
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يعطيش العافية 
>>> جاري الإنتظار <<< 
تحيااااتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*يسلمووووووووووو والله يعطيك ألف عافية ونحن بانتظارك*

----------


## سيناريو

*لو أني مكان فطموووو حتى لوكنت أحبه أخلي قلبي مايحبه لانه مغرور وبعدين ويش يضمني بعد الزواج مايكون له معجبين  ومايلعب بذيله هالنوعيه من الرجال الحياه وياهم كله مشاكل*
*مشكور دلوعتنا يسلمو على البارت وليته كان أطول شوي* 
*  دمتي بود*

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم
وااو 
قصة اكثر من رائعة
قريت كل البارتات ولة تمللت
و عجبتني الاسئلة اخر شيء
بانتظار البقية

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

يسلمووووووو حبايبي على المتابعة 


فاطمة: هلا ريميييي..عاش من سمع هل الصوت..
ريم : عاشت ايامش .. 
فاطمة : شخبارش .. ويش مسوية .. وينش من زمان ما تتصلين ولا تمرين ..
ريم: وش اسوي .. تدرين بالحال .. من البيت الى المدرسة .. ومن المدرسة الى البيت .. لا اطلع ولا شي .. لا اروح مني ولا مناك .. ساعات اذا بنت خالتي عندها وقت فراغ تمر عليي بسسسسس.. 
فاطمة : هذا حالنا يا حبيبتي .. وش انسوي بعد .. 
ريم : انزين احوالش ويه حبيب قلبش .. للحين ما فيه شي جديد فاطمة : احوالي مثل كل مرة .. حب من طرف واحد .. ياربي ريموووو اليوم شفته ما شفتينة شلون يعاملني .. تقولين مو بنت خالته .. عدوته .. ما يحس ريم .. عديم احساس .. 
ريم: بجي يوم وبيعرف ان انتين تحبينة .. 
فاطمة : يعرررررررف ريم وهذه المشكلة .. يعرف ان اني احبه .. من جذي صاير مغرور .. بس خلاص تعبت واني احبه وهو ما يبادلني الشعووور تعبت .. 
ريم : بيجي يوووم حق هل لغرور .. وينكسر خشمة .. بيصير فيه شي .. وبيندم على غرورة مع االناس .. انزين من جم يوم قلتين ليي بتروحين بيتهم عيد ميلاده .. ويش صار .. 
فاطمة : اووف على البنات الي يعرفهم .. ربعه في المدرسة .. كل وحدة تتلصق فيه .. وضحكهم وياه لوين .. واني بس قاعدة واطالع .. مو عارفة ويش اسوي .. اتمنيييت لو ما رحت ذاك اليوم ..
ريم : الله يصبر قلبش ياحبيبتي .. يالله تكبرين وتنسين .. بتحصلين واحد يحبش ويحترمش احسن منه .. 
فاطمة : تدرين ريموووووو حاولت وحاولت انساه بس ما اقدر تعبت .. 
فاطمة : انزين ريم خاطري اشوفش تعالي مري عليي عااد .. علشان نسولف ع راحتنا .. 
ريم : ماعندي احد يجيبني .. 
فاطمة : بطرش ليش السايق اذا تبغين .. 
ريم : اوك .. بس اقول الى امي وبرد عليش .. باااي
فاطمة: باااي .. ردي عليي بسرعه علشان اقول الى السايق يمر عليش .. 
ريم: اوكي .. ثواني بس على ما اسال امي له .. 

علاوي .. قاعد ويفكر .. ولا يدري وش صار فيه يوم عرف ان نور اتحبه .. من قلبها .. اووووووووف ياربي وش فيني انا .. ساعات افكر في ذيك الي ما اعرف اسمها .. والحين في نور .. وش عندي انا .. خلهم يولون . . ثنتينهم حالهم .. وحال المعجبين .. اروح واكتب جم خاطرة احسن ليي.. من التفكير الي ما يخلص .. يصير ان انا قاعد احبهم ثنتينهم ؟؟؟ معقولة انا الي مو ناوي احب .. واحب ثنين مرة وحدة .. لالالالالا مستحييييييييل .. انا ما احب ولا بحب .. وهم خلهم يحبووني بطقاق الي يطقهم .. والله .. هذلين بنات هل الزمن .. بس يبغون واحد يتعلقون فيه ويحبونه .. وتعال اتعلق فينا وحبنا .. جيف الحب بالغصب .. قطع تفكيرة رنة التيلفون .. 

علاوي : هلا حمووودي .. 
حمد : هلا بيك .. وش فيك طلعت من بيتنا بالسرعة .. 
علاوي : ويش اسوي خوووك .. كان راسي يالمني شوي .. جيت البيت وانسدحت .. 
حمد: يعني احنا في بيتنا ما عندنا سرير تنسدح عليه .. 
علاوي : بلى .. بس ما ارتاح الا ع سريري .. 
حمد: انزين ما قلت ليي من الي شايفنها ليي .. 
علاوي : بل بل عليك .. مافيه احد لحد الان .. بس قلت جذي علشان تقوم من نومتك ههههه 
حمد: ولا تجوز انت عن سوالفك .. مادري طالع على من .. 
علاوي : انزين وش عندك الحين .. 
حمد: ماعندي شي ليش .. 
علاوي : باجر السبت يعني مافيه دوام له .. 
حمد: اييييييييي
علاوي : عجل قوم برز روحك .. علشان نروح مجمع .. او أي مكان نغير جو شوي .. 
حمد : احلىىشي سويتة دقايق بكون بارز .. بس انزين .. ما يحتاج نروح ويه السايق .. سيارتي موجودة .. وفي سيارتي ناخذ راحتنا اكثر .. 
علاوي : ادري بس مافيني شدة ادفع حق البترول .. ههههههههه 
حمد: مالت بس مالت عليك .. ويه راسك .. ومن قال ليك ابغيك تدفع حق البترول .. المعاش توه نازل .. يعني انت معزوم اليوم ..
علاوي : اوه اوه .. اتفقنا عجل .. عقب ساعة مر عليي .. باي 
حمد: باي ..

فاطمة : هلا ريمووو شخبارش .. اخيرا جيتين بيتنا .. 
ريم : بعد ويش اسوي .. هذه الدنيا يا اختش .. 
فاطمة : الله يساعدنا بس .. انزين تعالي نروح فوق غرفتي .. 
ريم : انزين وينه خالتي ام حمد .. بسلم عليها له قبل لا اركب فوق
فاطمة : امي مو هني .. رايحة ميغامارت..تشتري اغراض .. 
ريم : اها ..
راحووو فوق ع طول فتحووو الاب توب .. فتحووو مسنجر ريم ..
فاطمة : من هذا بعد .. 
ريم: هذا حبيبي قلبي . عندش مانع .. وهي مطلعه اليها السانها فاطمة : حبيبي قلب من ورايي .. صدق خاينة .. ولا تقول ليي شي واني كل شي اقول اليها ..
ريم: والله اني كيفي ..
فاطمة: كيفش مو ويايي ..
ريم : مالت عليش .. 
فاطمة : وعليش .. 
ريم : والله صدقت ان هو حبيبي قلبي .. الا هذا حمووود .. مثل اخويي..
فاطمة : اشوووف ايميلة .. ايميلة مو غريب عليي ..
ريم : ليش يعني عندش وياه .. 
فاطمة : ايييييييييي كانه عندي وياه .. صبري بفتح ايميلي علشان اتاكد..
فتحت ايميلها وشافت مثل الايميل عندها .. 
ريم : يووووو طلعتين اتكلمينة انتين بعد
فاطمة : هذا اخويي حمد ..
ريم : حمد!!
فاطمة : ايييييييييي ليش مستغربة .. وانتين اكيد تعرفين ان هو ..
ريم : دبتش .. والله ما دري ان اخوووش ..
فاطمة: شلون تعرفتين عليه .. 
ريم : من حدود بعد من وين .. 
فاطمة : اها .. اوك بس حصل خير
ريم : تبغيني ما اكلمه من الحين بسوي بلوك ودليت .. 
فاطمة : لاااااااااا ليش تسوينة .. كلميه عادي .. مافيها شي.. 

في القهوة (فتح الاب توب علاوي .. وشاف ذيك اون لاين )
.... هلا والله بالغايبين .. 
علاوي : هلا بيش .. 
... وينك ؟؟؟
علاوي : وانتين وش ليش خص انا وين .. تحقيق هو يعني .. 
..... بل بل اكلتني .. 
علاوي : ماليش سالفة تساليني وينك .. انتين مرتي يعني علشان تساليني ؟؟
..... ان شاء الله في المستقبل اصير مرتك .. وش دراك يالقدر .. 
علاوي : ويييييييييييع .. انا اخذ وحدة مثلش .. 
.... وييييييييع على شكلك .. مالت عليك .. وعلى الي اتكلمك مرة ثانية .. صدق ما تعرف تحترم الي اتكلمهم .. مالت بس مالت.. صدق مو وجه طنززززززز لو قايلة عن حقيقة ويش سويت فيي ها ..
علاوي : جب ويالله فارقي .. سويني بلوك ودليت بعد .. 
.... اكييييييييد يعني بسويك .. ما ابغي حثالة في ايميلي .. 
علاوي : ما ابغي اغلط عليش يا حثالة الفريق...
ما عطلت سيدة عطته بلوك ودليت .. 

حمد: بل بل بل .. طلعت مو هين يا علاوي ..
علاوي : بعد اخليها .. تتفلفس عليي .. والله بنات اخر زمن .. تعال اعجب فيني .. وحبني مثل ما اني احبك .. لا ما اعرف حتى اسمها حمد: ياريت انا جذي .. يلاحقون ورايي البنات .. 
علاوي : وريم ها .. حسبالك ما ادري ها ..
حمد: ويش دراك .. وهو مفتح عيونه ..
علاوي : وشدراني ورقمها في تلفونك .. عاد يا اخي غير اسمها .. علشان محد يعرف ..
حمد: ههههههههه ... خلهم يعرفون ... ما اسوي شي غلط انا .. الحب حرام يعني .. 
علاوي : لا مو حرام .. يمكن ماتحبك .. متاكد يعني ان هي اتحبك 
حمد: ايييييييييي متاكد..
علاوي : انزين وين اتعرفت عليها ؟؟ 
حمد: في حدود .. 
علاوي : بل .. في حدود .. ومتاكد ان هي اتحبك .. اشك ان هي اتحبك..
حمد: يه .. جيف كل وحدة دشت حدود مو زينة ..
علاوي : تقدر اتقول ربع الي يدشون بس زينين .. يعني بالغلط اذا اتحصل وحدة اتحب ..
حمد: والله انا الحين 9 شهور وانا اكلمها .. ولا شفت منها شي غلط علاوي : بس 9 شهور مو كفاية ان انت تعرفها عدل .. 
حمد: لا كفاية .. 

ريم تقول في خاطرها . . عرفت ان اني اكلم اخوها .. ياربييييييي وش بيصير .. اذا عرفت ان احنا انكلم بعض في التيلفون .. وهي ما تدري .. اوووووف ياربي .. والله ما كنت ادري ان هو اخوها .. توني من جم شهر عرفت .. والحين هي عرفت .. ويش بيصير .. الحين بس اروح البيت واقول الى حمد .. علشان نشوف ويش بيصير .. 

فاطمة : هي هي ريمووووو .. وش فيش .. وين راح فكرش..
ريم : هلا .. وين راح يعني وياش .. اشوفش ويش تسوين ..
فاطمة : ايييييييي كلش ..
ريم : انزين فطووم اني اتاخرت ابغي اروح البيت .. 
فاطمة : بس السايق مو هني .. انتظري لما حمد يرجع ونوصلش ..
ريم : لااااااااااااااا فطوووم ..
فاطمة : ليش ..
ريم : بس ما ابغي .. هو ما يدري ان أني صديقتش .. ولاابغي يعرف .. 
فاطمة : انزين ما بيعرف .. ما بقول ليه اني ..

فاطمة قالت ان حمد بيوصلونها علشان تشوف .. ردت فعل حمد لما يشوفها .. لان فاطمة ما صدقت ان مابينهم شي .. قالت اكييييييييد فيه شي بس ريم مو راضية تقول ويش هذا الشي ..بس اني بكتشف هذا الشي..

حمد: علاوي .. الحق .. 
علاوي : ويييييييييش .. وش فيك جذي كانك منزهق .. 
حمد: اختي فطووم توها متصلة تقول ان ريم في بيتنا .. 
علاوي : بل ويش وداها بيتكم بعددددددددد..
حمد: مو هي صديقة اختييييييييي
علاوي : وحق وي تجذب عليي تقول عرفتها في حدود ..
حمد: ما جذبت انا توني من جم شهر عرفت ان هي صديقتها .. والله طلعت بالصدفة ..
علاوي : انزين .. وفي بيتكم يعني بتاكلك هي يعني .. لو انت بتاكلها .
حمد: اوووووووووف منك انت .. تبغاني اوصلها بيتهم ...
علاوي : انزيييييييين .. مو تبين ان هي تعرفك ولا انت تعرفها ..
حمد: اخاااف ان يبين علينا .. 
علاوي : لا تعرف ان انت تسوي روحك ما تعرفها .. ويش رايك اجي وياك علشان طول الطريق .. نسولف علشان ما تحس فاطمة اختك بشي .. 
حمد : ايييييييييي تعال .. 
علاوي : انزين ليش ما تبغي اختك تعرف .. 
حمد : ما ابغيها تعرف الحين . مو وقته ..

(في السيارة )
فاطمة : حمد ..
حمد: نعم ..
فاطمة : ليش للحين ما سالت وين يصير بيتهم .. جيف تعرف وينة 
حمد: لااا .. ما اعرف .. بس تونا طالعين من بيتنا .. خلينا انطوف هل الاشارات وبعدين شرحي ليي .. 
فاطمة في خاطرها .. انطوف الاشارات .. اصلا اكيييييييد ما يحتاج اوصف ليك .. اكيد تعرف بيتهم وعدل بعد .. مو عليي هل الحركات .. 
بعدين قامت فاطمة تشرح الى حمد طريق بيت ريم .. ويمكن بعد 10 دقايق .. وصلووو صوب بيتهم .. 
فاطمة :ريمييييييي .. قومي وصلنا .. وش فيش مفهية .. 
ريم : لا مو مفهية .. ادري وصلنا .. 
فاطمة : انزين ويش تحارسين .. ههههههههه
ريم : ما احارس شي .. اوووووف منش انتين 
فاطمة : وش فيش عصبتين .. 
ريم .. بااااااااااي 
حمد: وش فيش انتين .. ويه لبنية .. احرجتينها .. قومي نزلي .. ويش تحارسين .. 
فاطمة : اوووووه ماترضى عليها يعني .. 
علاوي : لااااااا والله الحركة الي سويتينها غلط .. 
فاطمة : وانت ويش دخلك .. اني ويه اخويي .. لا تحشرهاا 
علاوي : ما احب اشوف اغلط واسكت .. 
فاطمة : اوووووووف يالله بسرعة ابغي اروح البيت .. قال غلط قال من اللي يعرف الغلط ..

وصلووو فاطمة بيتهم .. وبعدين وصل حمد علاوي .. قبل لا ينام فتح مسنجرة .. يقول مادري وش فيني ابغي اكلم نورووو.. 

فتح علاوي المسنجر .. بس ما كان احد اون لاين .. وحس بضييييق .. يقول وش فيني انا .. مهتم في نوروو .. ومهتم ان انا اشوفها .. ياربي عفر احب ثنيتن في وقت واااااااااحد .. نورو يعجبني فيها صراحتها .. وطيبها .. وخجلها .. وذيك الي ما اعرف حتى اسمها .. عجبني فيها عصبيتها .. وتمردها .. ياربيييييييي وش اسوي انا الحين .. اقطع روحي نصفين .. 

تبون تعرفون .. وش يصير بين حمد .. وريم .. وش بيكون ردت فعل .. فاطمة من ريم .. وتبون تعرفون وش يصير في علاوي ؟؟ كل هذا في البارت الي بعده ..

وان شاء الله عجبكم ..

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

البارت الخامس..

ريم: حمووود .. 
حمد : عيونه .. 
ريم : اختك عرفت ان اني اكلمك ..
حمد: حلفييييييييي
ريم : والله .. شافت ايميلك في مسنجري ..
حمد: وانتين ليش فاتحة ايميلش في بيتنا ..
ريم : واني وش دراني ان هي بتلاحظ ..
حمد: انزين وش قالت .. واني اشوفها شلون كانت اتكلمش .. وتكلمني .. كانها حاسة في شي ..
ريم : ايييييييي واني بعد .. حسيت بهذا الشعور..
حمد: بس انتين مو اتبينين ليها شي .. 
ريم : وانت ليش ما تبغيها تعرف .. 
حمد : لان مو وقته تعرف الحين .. 
ريم : بعد اتحارس الى متى ..
حمد: احارس لما اتكمل شقتي له .. علشان انجي بيتكم .. ويصير كل شي رسمي ..
ريم : ليش احس ان انت ما تحبني .. بس اني مو متعودة اخبي شي عن فطووم
حمد: اتحسين ان انا ما احبش لان ما ابغي اختي تعرف الحين ؟؟؟ 
ريم: ايييييييي
حمد: انزين روحي قولي ليها اوكي .. 
ريم: لا انت الي قول ليها ..
حمد: ليش اتخافين من ردت فعلها .. 
ريم : لا ما اخاف من شي .. بس انت احسن تقول ليها .. 
حمد: انا قلت ليش ما بقول ليهم الحين .. تبغينها تعرف انتين روحي قولي ليها .. مو تعورين راسي ..
ريم : وانت ليش الحين اتكلمني جذي .. اوووووووف قول ماتحبني وخلاص .. 
حمد: اعصابي وصلت حدها هاااااااا .. روحي عني .. سويني بلوك ودليت مرة وحدة .. وانسي رقمي مو تتصلين فيني اوكييييي .. سوي الي تبغينه..
وع طول بند حمد ايميلة .. اوووووووف وش هل اليوم النحس .. وش فيها عليي .. انا غلطت عليها ؟؟ ياربيييييييييي ويش اسوي .. ماعليه علشان تعرف شلون تسمع كلامي .. قلت ليها مو الحين تقول يعني مو الحين .. لا تعاندني .. رن تيلفونه وكانت ريم .. بس عاطنها السين ..
ريم : اوووووف يعني زعلاااان حده .. واني ما قلت شي غلط .. يحبني يقول اليهم له .. ليش خايف .. اكيييييييد ما يحبني .. بس ما بتصل .. ولا بكلمه اذا يحبني الايام بتثبت .. بجي بيخطبني من عند اهلي .. 

سارة : علاوي حبيبي .. قوووم .. الساعة 7 اتاخرت عن المدرسة علاوي : الساعة 7 باااااااااااااااال اتاخرت وااجد .. ليش ما قعدتوني سارة : لان متعودين انت الي تقعد بروحك .. مادري ويش فيك هل الايام .. مو علاوي الي اتعودنا عليه .. 
علاوي : يعني ويش فيني بعددد .. 
سارة : مادري وش فيك .. انت اللي لازم اتقول ليي وش فيك .. 
علاوي : مافيني شي .. 
سارة : تجذب على امك حبيبتك ؟؟ الي ماليك غيرها في هل الدنيا .. 
علاوي : صدقيني ما فيني شي .. بس يمكن خايف لان الامتحانت قربت .. 
سارة : لا ولدي علوووي ما يخاف من الامتحانت .. لان شاطر .. فيه شي ثاني بس ماتبغي اتقول ليي .. 
علاوي : انزين امااه انا متاخر .. بقوم .. 
سارة : بس توعدني اذا رجعت اتقول ويش الي يشغلك هل اليومين .. 
علاوي : ان شاء الله .. 


( في الصف ) 
احمد: وش فيه اليوم علووووووووي ..
محمد: مادري هذه يومين كله حاله جذي .. 
احمد: يووووووووو يمكن مريض واحنا ماندري ..
محمد: يمكن مريض بمرض اسمه الحب .. 
احمد: يلا هرار انت ..
محمد: صدقنيييييييييي .. رفيقنا يحب .. 
احمد: لا ما اعتقد علوووووووووي ما يحب .. لو بيحب انجان حب من زمان .. 
محمد: بتشووووووووووف الايام بتثبت صحة كلامي .. 
احمد: ويش فيك واثق من كلامك وااجد .. 
محمد: لان اعرف انا هل المرض .. عشته من قبله .. 
احمد: مالت عليك .. 
محمد: ما تلاحظ شي ثاني بعد ..
احمد: شنو بعد
محمد: ما تلاحظ ان نورووو مثل حال علاوي ..
احمد: ايييييييي ما يكلمون بعض ولا يقعدووون ويه بعض مثل قبل محمد: عفيه علييييييييييك .. يعني ويه .. يحبووووون بعض .. انا افهمها وهي طايرة .. بس علاوي .. مايبغي يقول حق نور ان هو يحبها .. لان غرورة ما يسمح ليه ,,
احمد: هي انت حدك .. مو تقول عنه مغرور ..
محمد: لا تدري ان هو شلون مغرور ويه البنات ..
علاوي : وش فيكم سكتون يوم انا جيت ..
احمد : يقولون ان انت مريض بمرض الحب ..
علاوي : هذا اكيد كلام محمد..
محمد: ايييييييي كلامي .. واكيييييد كلامي صح ..
علاوي : مو انا الي تطيحني بنية .. وانتون تدرون .. 
محمد: ههههههههههه لاطيحتك .. وخلتك تذوووب في حبها بعد علاوي : هيهيهيهيه خفيف حدك 
محمد: على فكرة اعرفها بعد .. نورووو هههههههه
علاوي : لو سمحت سكر هل الموضوع البايخ .. 

فاطمة : ريم .. 
ريم كانت منتبهة الى المعلمة .. 
فاطمة : ريموووو مو تسوين روحش شاطرة ..
ريم : ويييييش ذبحتيني .. 
فاطمة : بتقولين ليي وش بينش وبين حمد .. 
ريم : مافي بينا شي .. 
فاطمة : لا فيه .. يعني ويش بيصير اذا قلتين .. والله ما بنحصل عروس الى اخويي احسن منش .. 
من قالت فاطمة جذي حست ريم يارتياح .. 
ريم : اقول ليش بس ما تزعلين مني .. 
فاطمة : اوك .. 
ريم : اوعديني اول ان ما اخسرش .. ولا تزعلين مني .. 
فاطمة : اذا ما قلتين بزعل .. 
ريم : الحين من 9 شهور اكلم اخوووش .. بس عرفته اني في حدود .. ومن كم شهر بالصدفه عرفت ان اخوووش .. واليوم قلت اليه قول الى اهلك عني .. قال مو وقته .. وعصب عليي وراح .. ولا يرد على تيلفوناتي ..
فاطمة : ههههههههه جيف اني جاهلة تقصين عليي .. تقولين ان ما كنتين تعرفين ان اخويي .. وتعرفتين عليه من حدود .. 
ريم : على راحتش .. مو تصدقين .. بس اني ما احب اجذب .. وقلت ليش كل شي صدق .. وانتين عليش تصدقيني اولا
فاطمة : لا صدقتش تصدقييييين هههههههههه 
ريم : ليش تتكلمين جذي .. 
فاطمة : لان عمري ما بسامحش .. على الي سويتينة .. تكلمين اخويي من ورايي .. واني الي ما اخبي عنش شي .. كل شي اقول ليش .. 
ريم : فاطمة مو تخلين اندم لاني حبيت اخوووش في يوم من الايام فاطمة : لو سمحيتن ما ابغي اكلمش مرة ثانية .. 
ريم : بس انتين وعدتيني ان انتين تكلميني ولا تزعلين لو شنو يصير .. 
فاطمة : بس مو شي سهل اعز اصدقائش يخبووون عليش شي جذي ما توقعت منش كل هذا ياريم .. الله يسامحش
ريم : اني ما سويت شي غلط .. غلط ان اني حبيت اخووش .. الحب مو حرام.. والله كيفش كلمتيني او لا ..

ريم لما رجعت من المدرسة راحت غرفتها علشان ترتاح ليها شوي قعدت تفكر باللي صار اليوم .. ياربي خسرت حبيبي وخسرت اعز ااصدقائي .. لا مو ريم الي تستسلم بهذه السهولة .. لزماَ اخلي حمد .. يجي يخطبني .. علشان كل شي يرجع مثل قبل واحسن .. لزماَ اكلمة لو شنو يصير .. بس ما يرد على تيلفوناتي .. ايوااااااااا رقم بيتنا ما يعرفه .. بقوم اتصل منه .. 

علاوي : يالله استاذن انا .. بروح ادرس ليي شوي .. 
سارة : وييييين ويييييييين .. نسيت الي وعدتني فيه اليوم الصبح ..
علاوي : لا ما نسيت .. بس صدقيني اماااه لو فيه شي قلت اليش .. بس مافيه شي مهم .. بس افكر في الامتحانات .. 
سارة : اوك .. ع راحتك ياولدي اذا حبيت تقول تعال قول .. 
علاوي : اوك .. يالله بروح ادرس ليي جم درس .. 
حسين : الله يوفقك .. 
علاوي : يوفقك الجميع ياررررررررب 
سارة : حبيبي ما تلاحظ الا اني الاحظ اليه .. 
حسين : بلى ولدنا مادري ويش فيه هل الايام .. كل باله مو وياه .. 
سارة : اييييييي مادري ويش فيه .. كبر ولدنا .. ويمكن يحب .. 
حسين : هههههه لا توه صغير على الحب .. 
سارة : لا مو صغير . تذكر انت متى حبيتيني واني حبيتك .. 
حسين : وشلون انسى احلى ايام حياتي ..
سارة : ويلييييي عليها من ايام .. ياريت ترجع .. 
حسين : تذكرين كنتين ويش تسوين اذا اعصب عليش .. 
سارة : ايييييييييي كنت اهدد كله اروح اكلم ولد جيرانه .. 
حسين : بس انا ما كنت اصدق .. بس لاني اخاااف واغااار عليش اصدقش .. 
سارة ههههههههه

ريم : هلا ..
حمد: هلا .. من ؟؟ 
ريم : افااا لحقت ان انت تنسى حتى صوتي .. 
حمد: ريم من وين تتكلمين .. 
ريم : من بيتنا .. 
حمد: ما تخافين احد يشوفش..
ريم : ما صار يهمني شي غير ان اكملك ..
حمد...
ريم : وش فيك ساكت .. 
حمد: مسامحة .. 
ريم : لا ما صار الا كل خير .. ما يحتاج تقول مسامحة .. واني قلت الى فاطمة .. صارت ما تكلمني .. 
حمد : قلت ليش لا تقولين .. مو وقته الحين .. بس انتين عنيدة .. 
ريم : انزين حمد باي باي امي ..

وسكرت التيلفون .. وهني خاف حمد على ريم ان يصيدها شي .. ياربييييي شلون الحين اتطمن عليها .. اتصل على تيلفونها .. لا ما يصيييير اخااف هم يردون عليي 

ام ريم : من كنتين اتكلمين .. 
ريم : كنت اكلم فطوووم .. 
ام ريم : ليش من البيت يعني .. تيلفونش في ايدش .. وتقدرين اتكلمينها منه .. 
ريم : لا ما فيه كردت .. من جذي جيت اكلمها من هني .. 
ام ريم : انزين وش فيش مرتبكة .. 
ريم : مافيني شي .. 
ام ريم : انزين الحين روحي برزي روحش لان ضيوف بيزورونا اليوم .. 
ريم : من هل لضيوف .. 
ام ريم : ام ناصر .. وياها ناصر بعد .. 
ريم : شنووووو 
ام ريم : أي وياها ناصر .. بيجون علشان يشوفونش .. وتتعرفين عليهم .. ويتعرفون عليش .. 
ريم : ما ابغي اشوووف احد .. 
ام ريم : مو كيفش ما تبغين تشوفين احد .. كل مرة اذا احد بيجي علشان يشوفش تطلعين الف حجة وحجة .. بس هل المرة .. ام ناصر .. صديقتي .. من زمان ما ابغي اردها .. 
ريم : اماااه الزواج مو لعبة .. 
ام ريم : ادري ان مو لعبة .. واني ما غصبتش عليه .. اني قلت ليش قعدي وياهم وتعرفي عليهم .. يمكن يعجبش .. ناصر صبي زين .. وحليو .. ويشتغل شغلة زينة .. 
ريم : الي تشوفينة امااه .. 

ياربي وش اسوي .. ما ابغي اشوووف احد .. ولا اقعد ويه احد .. ما ابغي احد غير حمووود .. متى يا حمد تجي علشان تخطبني متىىى .. تعبت واني اصبر .. ياربييييييي يصبرني .. 

علاوي قاعد وفي ايدة الكتاب .. بس مو عارف يركز على ولا شي في الكتاب .. يقول ويش فيني انا .. البنية تسوي فيني جذي .. الي ما اعرف اسمها خلااااص .. ما اظن ان هي تكلمني مرة ثانية .. بس نور الي اتحبني .. ياربيييي ما ابغي اكسر بقلب نور .. لانها غير البنات .. اعرفها من زمااان .. طيبة ما تستاهل .. يصير ان انا احب نور .. واكلمها .. فيه غيرها وغيرها بعد يحبوني .. ومعجبين فيني .. يعني الحين اذا قمت افكر في كل المعجبين ما بخلص .. بس نوووور غييييييير احس باحساس غريب اذا اكلمها واذا اشوفها ياربييييييي 

يصير ان علاوي يعترف بالحساس الي يحسه اتجاه نور.. وشنو الجديد الي بيصير في حياه فاطمة .. وشنو بيصير في حمد اذا يعرف بخبر ريم .. بيروح يخطبها من عند اهلها او لا .. اذا تبغون تعرفون كل هذا تابعوني في البارت الي بعده .. ^_^

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*يسلمووووووو عزيزتي ولا تطولين علينا نحن بإنتظارك*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
روعة 
مرة حلو 
تسلميييييي
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيوه 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
ولا اطولين علينا 
ننتظر التكمله 
تحياتي

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

مشكورة حبايبي على المتابعة

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

البارت السادس:
علاوي : هلا احمدي ..
احمد : هلا بيك حبيبي .. وينك في البيت ؟؟ 
علاوي : أنا في البيت .. ناوي تجي تدرس عندي ؟؟ 
احمد: أي ويش دراك .. 
علاوي : مو انت اخويي حبيبي ؟؟ اكيد بعرف .. 
احمد: انزين عقب 10 دقايق بكون في بيتكم .. 
علاوي : حياك الله البيت بيتك حبيبي .. 

علاوي : اماااه 
سارة : عيونها .. 
علاوي : صديقي احمد الحين بيجي .. علشان يدرس ويايي .. يعني اذا ما عليش امر .. تسوين عشاء .. علشان يتعشى ويايي .. 
سارة : من عيوني .. الحين بيت خالتك زينب بيجون بيتنا .. يتعشووون .. 
علاوي : حمد وياهم ؟؟ 
سارة : ايييي اكيد .. حمد وخالتك وفاطمة .. 
علاوي : اها .. احسن علشان اعرف احمد على ولد خالتي بعد 

فاطمة : اماااااااااه اني برزت .. يالله متى بنروح بيت خالتي .. 
زينب : على اخوووش .. للحين مارجع من الشغل .. بس يرجع نروح .. 
فاطمة : واااجد اتاخرنا .. 
زينب : لا اتاخرنا ولا شي .. بس انتين مستعجلة تروحين .. 
فاطمة : اييييييييي من زمان ما اشوف خالتي .. اخر يوم يجون بيتنا .زينب : يعني مو من زمان من يومين .. قولي الا تبغين تشوفين ناس غييييير 
فاطمة : لاااااااا ويش قصدش بناس غير .. 
زينب : تعرفينهم عدددددددددل ..
فاطمة : لا ما اعرفهم ولا ابغي اعرفهم بعددد .. والله ان شاء الله ما اروح الحين زيييين ..
زينب : ههههههههههه لا لا كل شي ولا ما تروحين .. امزح وياش 
فاطمة : صووووت هرن حمووود اماااه .. يالله 
زينب : والله هربتين مني هل المرة بس المرة الثانية ما بتهربين .. 
فاطمة : امشي لا نتاخر له .. 

وهم صوب الباب .. اتلاقووو في احمد .. 
حمد وهو ماد ايده اليه : السلام عليكم .. 
احمد : وعليكم السلام ..
حمد: جاي الى علاوي يعني .. 
احمد: اييييييييي .. فيه غيرووو يعني .. هههههههه
حمد: لاااااااا بس اسال .. انزين يالله حياك ..لا توقف عند الباب .. البيت بيتك .. 

وفطوووم ما شالت عيونه من على احمد .. تقول الاااااااااااااااي حويو .. طويل .. وانيق .. وشعره على عيونة .. ويلييييييييييييي يذبح .. ويليييييييي اسمه احمد.. والله وجينا في وقتنا .. علشان نشوووف هل القمر صوبنا .. ههههه وش فيني خرفت اني .. 

فاطمة : هلا خالووو احوالش .. 
سارة : احوالي من احوالش 
فاطمة : اني بخييييييير لاني شفت احلى خالة .. 
سارة : يا حبش للمجاملات .. 
زينب : توش تدرين ابها .. خخخخخخخخخ
سارة : لا من زمان .. يالله لا يبرد الاكل .. تعالووو علشان ناكل .. 
بس قبل لا ناكل احنا اخلي .. حق الاولاد الي فوق .. لا يذبحني علووووي .. نسيتهم ههههههههه

زينب : ههههههههه تعالي بساعدش .. 
سارة : لا ما يحتاج تتعبين روحش .. 
زينب : تعبش راحة خيوووو .. 

برزووو العشاء .. ونادت زينب على علوي علشان ينزل ياخذه .. 
علوووي : بل بل .. وانا وش يوديني كل هذا فوق .. 
زينب : ههههههه بوديه وياك اني .. 
سارة : لا انتين برزي لينا واني بروح اودي وياه .. 
زينب : اوك .. 

( في بيت ريم ) وصلووو ام ناصر ويه ناصر .. وقعدووو في الصالة .. بس ريم مو وياهم .. كانت فوق .. تقول ويش ينزلني الحين اني .. ياربي يساعدني .. ما ابغي اشوفه .. ما ابغي اتكلم وياه 

ام ريم : حيالله من جانه .. 
ام ناصر : الله يحيش .. 
ام ريم : دقايق بروح انادي على ريم .. 

اول مانزلت ريم من على الدرج .. قبالها كان ناصر .. بس شافها قال في خاطره وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو حليووووووووة .. 
ام ناصر : شخبارش يابنتي .. 
ريم : الحمد لله .. 
من بعد السوالف والهرا ..
ام ريم : ام ناصر تعالي نقعد في الصالة الثانية .. خليهم شوي يقعدون ويه بعض .. 
اوووووووووف وش يقعدني وياه بروحنا .. ما عندي كلام اقوله اليه ..
ناصر : هلا ريم .. 
ريم : هلا وغلا .. 
ناصر : شخبارش .. 
ريم : الحمد لله 
ناصر : شنو تخصصش..
ريم : تجاري .. 
ناصر : اهااا نفسي انا كنت بعد تجاري .. 
ريم : ....
ناصر : شفيش ساكتة .. 
ريم : شقوووووووول .. ما عندي شي اقولة .. 
ناصر : ما تبغين تعرفين عني شي يعني .. 
ريم : وين تشتغل ؟؟ 
ناصر : اشتغل مراسل في بتلكووو 
ريم : الله يوفقك .. 
ناصر : ويوفق الجميع .. انزين ريم هذا رقمي .. علشان نتعرف اكثر على بعض .. 
ريم في خاطرها .. اووووووووف وش فيه هذا مصدق روحه حده واني بظل لمتى يعني امثل عليه .. 
ريم : اوك .. 

علاوي : احمدووووووو جوز عن ولد خالتي .. 
احمد: خخخخخخخ امزح وياه .. عيب امزح يعني .. 
حمد : لا اخذ راحتك الا حمد انا مو احد غير ههههههههههه 
علاوي : هههههههههه ويلي عليكم مخابيل ما عليكم شره .. 
احمد : طالعين عليييييييييييك 
حمد: هي هي ولد خالتي هذا ما ارضى عليه .. ههههههههههه
احمد: مالت عليك وعليه انزييييييييين .. يالله انا بمشي .. حاطين عليي حطة اثنينهم .. 
علاوي : افاااااااااا يازعم زعلت .. ما تقدر تزعل لكن ويووووووو 
احمد : لا اقدرررررررر 
علاوي : ما تقدر ويووووووو
احمد : أي ما اقدر ازعل على اخويي وحبيبي علاوي .. 
حمد : الله الله على الحب .. ما نقدر 
علاوي : كيفنا احنا كيفنا .. 
حمد: عفر انا بزعل الحين ههههههههه
احمد: مالت ههههههههه
بعد السوالف والهدرة .. قال احمد
احمد: اوكي انا الحين اخليكم .. اتاخرت واجد ..
علاوي : خلك هنييي نام ويايي اليوم .. 
احمد: ما اقدر ما قلت حق البيت .. 
علاوي : بتصل ليهم عاااااااااد اترجاك يا اخي اقعد وينام ويايي .. 
احمد: ما يحتاج تترجاني .. بنااام خلاص
حمد: الله لينا .. محد يعزمنا .. 
علاوي : افااا روح وصل بيتكم ورد ارجع .. علشان ماتروح الشغل باجر هههههههههه 
حمد : وانتون بعد ما بتروحون المدرسة .. 
احمد : احنا اظن اجازة ما قبل الامتحانات ويووووووو

واخيرااااااا راحوووو فكونا .. وش اقول حق امي الحييييين 
ام ريم : ها ريم ويش رايش في ناصر .. 
ريم : ناصر .. بس للحين ماعرفته عدل علشان اقول ليش رايي فيه . بس عطاني رقمه علشان نتعرف على بعض اكثر .. 
ام ريم : اهااااااا يعني في تطور
ريم :....


(في بيت ام حمد)
حمد: فطمووووووووو
فاطمة : وجع 
حمد : وجع يوجعش .. قولي يارب .. تعالي ابغيش بسرعة .. 
فاطمة : ها وش تبغي خلصني .. 
حمد : ما تتصل فيش ريم .. 
فاطمة : لا ولا ابغيها تتصل فيني بعد .. 
حمد: انزين انا اتصل على تيلفونها بس كله لا يمكن الاتصال .. اتصلي فيها ع بيتهم ..
فاطمة : ما ابغي اكلمها قلت ليك .. 
حمد: مالت انا بكلمها .. بس انتين اتصلي يمكن امها ترد ..
فاطمة انزييييييييين 
ريم: الووووو 
هاك هي الي ردت .. 
حمد: هلا ريم .. سمعيني فتحي تيلفونش .. لان هني ما بنقدر نتكلم اوك حبي ؟؟ 
ريم : اوك ثواني بس وبفتحه .. 

فتحت تيلفونها .. 
حمد: وش فيش حبي .. جم يوم ما تتصلين ولا تسالين عني .. 
ريم : مادري ويش اقول ليك حمد.. 
حمد: وش صاير خوفتيني .. 
ريم : صديقة امي ويه ولدها جايين وخطبوني من عند امي .. 
حمد منصدم : وييييييييش تقولين انتين .. 
ريم : الي قاعدة اقولة صدددددددق .. وحتى هو عطاني رقمه .. 
حمد : وياني وياش تتصلين فيه .. 
ريم : لا بتصل فيه علشان اقول ليه ان اني مستحييييييل اتزوج منك حمد: لا حبي مو تتصلين ولا شي اذا سالتش امش ها ويش رايش في الصبي قولي ما عجبني .. لان حبي الزواج مو غصب .. وانا عقب اسبوعين بجي اخطبش خلاص .. مااستحمل ان احد غيري ياخذش مني .. احبششششششششششش
ريم : واني اكثر .. 
واستانس ريم حدهااا يوم قال ليها عقب اسبوعين بجي يخطبهاا .. الا قالت ياريت من زمان قايلة الى امي اجيب نصور وامه خخخخخخخ

احمد: علووووووووي 
علاوي : هلا حبيبي .. 
احمد: من هذي الي ويه حمد..
علاوي : ليييييش .. 
احمد: بس اسال .. شفتها يوم جيت .. صوب الباب .. 
علاوي : انزين .. ويش ليك بها .. هذي بنت خالتي .. خلك بعييييييييد عنها ماعندها سوالف صبيان وهرار .. 
احمد: انزييييييين .. انا بعد ماعندي سوالف هرار .. على قولتك ..
علاوي : انزين ويش عندك بعد ..
احمد: مادري لفتت انتباهي .. 
علاوي : هههههههه ويلييييي عليك حبيتها من اول نظرة يعني .. 
احمد: تقدر تقول جذي ..
مايدري علاوي ويش صار فيه .. صح ان فطوم تحبه .. وهو ولا عاطنها اهمية .. بس ماعجبه كلام احمد الحين ..
احمد: زين وانت قول لي بصراحه .. شنو رايك في نور .. 
علاوي : نووووووووووووور
احمد: ايييي نور .. 
علاوي : صراحة : نور اخلاق وطيبة .. وجمال .. وحنونة .. وخجولة .. كل مواصفات المرة فيها .. 
احمد: ويلييييييييييييي عليك .. شكلك اتحبها وميت عليها بس مو راضي تقووووووول....
علاوي : تبغي الصراحة .. انا مدرري ويش احساسي صوووبها بس في الايام الاخيرة اكتشفت ان احبهااا 
احمد : ليش ما تصارحها 
علاوي : لااااااااااااااا اصارحها لاااااااااااا
احمد : ليش يعنييييييييي .. 
علاوي : ........... مادري مادري .. سكر السالفة .. ونروح انام احسن ..

ويش بيصير لما صارح .. علاوي احمد بحبه لنووووووور .. هل احمد بيقنع علاوي .. ان هو يقول الى نور .. واذا تبغون تعرفون اخر التطورات .. انتظروني في البارت الي بعده *_*

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

البارت السابع:

حمد : فطوووم .. مو ناوية تكلمين ريم .. 
فاطمة : مادري .. 
حمد: الحين صار ليش جم اسبوع ما اتكلمينها .. 
فاطمة : ادري.. 
حمد : انزين ما قلت ليش .. 
فاطمة : ويييييييييش بعد ..
حمد: بروح اخطبها عقب اسبوعين من عند امها ..
فاطمة فتحت عيونها : ويييييييييييش احلف ..
حمد: والله .. ويش فيش منزهقة ..
فاطمة : مادري مو مصدقة عفرررررر..
حمد: لا صدقييييي.. والحين يالله روحي اتصلي فيها .. باركي ليها .فاطمة : جيف اني منزهقة ابارك ليها من الحين .. حارس يصير كل شي وبعدين يصير خير .. 
حمد: لا مو منزهقة .. بس قومي روحي جيبي تيلفونش واتصلي فيها .. ما يصير ما تكلمين مرت اخوووش .. 
فاطمة : اووووووووف قلت ليك اذا صار كل شي بعدين بكلمها .. مو تعور راسي .. والحين قوم فارقني .. ابغي ادرس .. 
حمد: كففففف الحين .. مو تطولين السانش فاهمة .. 
فاطمة : خوفتني .. هيهيهيهيهيه
حمد: صبري خوفتش له .. وعطاها كف على وجها ..
فاطمة : بس مالت عليك وعلى مرتك الحولة .. ماني مكلمتنها لو شنو يصير .. 
حمد: فكة .. مو متعطلة مرتي عليش .. يالدبة .. يالخايبة .. 

طلع حمد من عندها وهي نزلت دموعها من صك الباب من طلع .. يعني اني شسويييت .. محد في هالدنيا فاهمنييي محد .. 

بعد جم يوم في المدرسة..
محمد: او او او ويش عندكم قاعدين بروحكم .. من ورايي .. وش عندكم عفررررررر ها .. 
احمد: كيفنا احنا .. ويش دخلك الحين انت .. 
علاوي : هههههههههه مالت عليكم .. كانكم الفار والسنور .. 
نور : هههههههههه .. لا توم وجيري .. 
علاوي : هذا هووووو ههههههههه.. بس الفار والسنور احلى ..
نور : والله كيفي اني .. توم وجيري .. 
احمد: انزين مو تتهاوشون الحين .. على شي ما يسوى ..
محمد: كيفهم حبايب .. خلهم يتهاوشون على كيفهم .. مو تتدخل بينهم انت .. يالفضولي .. 
صارووو خدود نووور حمران لما قال محمد جذي .. 
احمد: هدويه انت .. احرجت البنية .. 
محمد: وانا ماقلت شي غلط .. قلت الحقيقة .. معجبين في بعض .. بس محد راضي يقول الى الثاني .. 
علاو ي: محمد لو سمحت حبيبي مو تتدخل في شي ما يعنيك .. 
محمد: لا يخص اخويي حبيبي .. يعني يخصني .. ونور بعد اختي .. ما اقدر اشوفكم جذي واسكت .. خلاص اعترفووو لبعض وفكونا .. خلونا نستانس..
نور : محمـــــد .. الحب عمره ما كان غصب .. والدمعه باقي شوي .. وتنزل من عيونها .. وراحت عنهم بعيييييييد .. قعدت بروحها..
اخمد : شفت محمد ويش صار في البنية .. 
محمد: قلت ليك ما قلت شي غلط .. قوووم علاوي روح اليها له .. حراااام الي تسوي في البنية ..
علاوي : ........
محمد: ويش فيك ساكت .. ما عندك رد..
علاوي : لو سمحت اسكت .. اوووووف تراك صدق مللتني .. وراح عنهم .. 
احمد: محمد .. ويش فيك بس سويت لينا مشاكل .. 
محمد: انا ماسويت شي غلط .. بعد الى متى بيتنزل وبيقول اليها .. 
احمد: احنا ما علينا منهم .. 
محمد: لا مو اخوانا .. يعني علينا منهم .. لمتى نشوفهم جذي ونسكت .. 
احمد: انا بعدين بتصل اليه وبكلمه وبشوووف ويش يقول ليي ..


(في بيت ام حمد)
حمد: اماااه .. 
ام حمد: نعم .. 
حمد: وينة انتين .. 
ام حمد : اني في الصالة .. 
حمد: اماااه خلاص قررت ان اتزوج .. 
ام حمد: والله زيييييييين زيييييييين الله يوفقك ياولدي ..
حمد: ويوقف الجميع .. ما قلتني ليي من سعيدة الحظ ..
ام حمد : من هي .. 
حمد : ريم 
ام حمد : ريم .. صديقة فاطمة .. 
حمد : اييييييي 
ام حمد : والله و عرفت تختار يا ولدي..
حمد: احم احم .. يعني عجبتش العروس ..
ام حمد : اكيييييييد وين بنحصل احسن من ريم .. بنية .. خلوقة .. ومتربية احسن التربية .. وجميلة .. ومتفوقة في دراستها .. 
حمد : عجل برزي روحش يوم السبت رايحين ليهم .. 
ام حمد : يوووووووو حارسها على الاقل تخلص الامتحانات . 
حمد : لا ما اقدر اصبر بعدين ذاك ياخذها الي توه متقدم ليها .. 
ام حمد : انزين بكلم امها في التيلفون وبقول ليها .. ويش رايك .. 
حمد : أي احسن .. 
ام حمد : عجل يصير خير المغرب اني بتصل فيها .. 

وحمد ذاك الوقت طاير من الفرحة .. مو عارف ويش يسوي .. راح وقال الى ريم .. وريم بعد استانست .. وقالت اخيرا باخذ حبيب قلبي .. الاااااااااي اخيرا بيتحقق حلمي .. 

احمد: حبيبي علاوي .. شخبارك الحين ..
علاوي : موزين .. مادري ويش اسوي احمد.. احسها وااجد متضايقة .. 
احمد: اكيييييييييييد متضايقة .. وفي ايدك الحل .. الى متى بعد ؟؟ 
علاو ي: اووووووف مللتووني من هذه السالفة .. وانا بعد ويش اسوي .. اروح اخطبها يعني ؟؟ 
احمد: لا محد قال ليك روح اخطبها حبيبي انت للحين صغير.. 
علاوي : عجل شنووو تبغوني اسوي .. اعلق البنية اكثر فيني .. 
احمد: روح كلمها .. صارحها .. مو يجي احد غيرك ويكلمها وبعدين تظل طول عمرك ندماان .. 
علاوي : انا ما اندم على شي .. بس الحين ويش تبغوني اسوي ؟؟
احمد: على الاقل صارحها ان انت اتحبها .. علشان ما تضيع منك .. لان مثل نووور حرام تروح من ايدك .. 
علاوي : مادري .. مو عارف ويش اسوي احمد .. حتى امي وابويي ملاحظين ان انا مو مثل قبل .. ما ادرس احمد ... مادري ويش بسوي في الامتحانات .. ومو بس موضوع نور .. اشياء هالايام شكثررر افففففف
احمد: كل هذا في ايدك انت .. صارحها وخلاص .. وهي بتتفهم موقفك بعدين .. 
علاوي : مادري خلوني بروحي بفكر .. بعدين يصير خييير .. 
احمد: بسك غرور يا اخيييي ..
علاوي : هههههههه .. شايفني مغرور يعني .. الله يسامحك .. 
احمد: أي جذي ابغيك تضحك .. والبسمة ما تفارق شفايفك ..

علاوي . عقب ما سكر التيلفون من عند احمد .. قعد يفكر ويقول .. الي قاعد اسويه صح لو غلط .. ياربيييي ويش اسوي الحين .. قاعد اعذب البنية ويايي .. مادري اصارحها لو لا .. واذا صارحتها .. ويش بيصير بعدين .. يمكن تتطلع بس معجبة فيني .. ماتحبني .. والله يمكن تحبني مثل ما قلت من قبل كأخوو!! .. 
ماليي الا اقول حق امي علشان اشوفها ويش تقول ليي .. 

نور قاعدة تتكلم ويه مريم في المسنجر .. 
مريم : شخبارش الحين ؟؟
نور: مو زينة .. 
مريم : وشنو اللي يخليش تصيرين زينة .. 
نور : ولا شي
مريم : ههههههههه .. الله يساعدش على الحب .. ويش ليش تحبين .. انسي .. مو تعورين راسش وياه .. 
نور: مريم احس بإحساس غير اتجاه علووي .. في خاطري ابي ابوح فيه لأي احد .. بس ما اقدر .. 
مريم : وشنو هذا الشي؟؟ 
نور : مدررري ما اقدر اقوله افففف ...
مريم : زين براحتش ..


حمد: فطموووو .. برزي روحش علشان تروحين ويه امي بيت ريم فاطمة : وع وع وع ماني رايحة .. تضربني علشانها .. حتى عرسكم مابروح .. 
حمد: غصباً عليش تروحين مو من رضاش .. 
فاطمة : هيهيهيه نكتة هي .. 
حمد: والله انتين الخسرانة اذا مارحتين .. ما بتحصلين احلى فستاان لزواجي .. 
فاطمة : وييييييييه عشتوووو .. من قال بروح علشان ابغي فستان .. 
حمد: انااخوووش الوحيد .. ماتروحين عرسي ؟؟؟ تبغيني ازعل منش ؟؟ وامي تزعل 
فاطمة ........
حمد: ويش فيش ساكتة .. اتكلمي له .. 
فاطمة سكتت وماعندها الا دموعها تعبر عنها ..
حمد: افا فطوم تصيح .. والله ما كان قصدي يوم امد ايدي عليش عساها القص لو تنمد عليش ثاني .. بس كنت معصب عليش .. يالله فطووم عاد .. وريمو من ليها غيرش ؟؟ .. اذا ما رحتين بتزعل عليش ..
فاطمة: كل شي ولا زعل الغاليين .. واني بروح مع انكم وبتصرفكم ما تستاهلوون بس لأنكم اعز الناس على قلبي تستاهلون ..
حمد: فديت احلى اخت في الدنيا .. صدق انش طيبة .. احسد اللي بياخذذذذذذش .. والحين روحي اتصلي الى ريموووو 
فاطمة : لااااااااا اذا بنروح بيتهم بسويها ليها مفاجاه .. 
حمد: ههههههههههه اوكي ..

تبغون تعرفون اخر اخبار حمد وريم .. وش بتكون التجهيزات لعرسهم ؟؟ وعلاوي بيصارح امه باللي يحس فيه؟؟ .. وش بيكون ردت فعل امه اذا عرفت .. 
كل هذا في البارت الي بعده .. *_* لا تحرموني من الردود الحلوة

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

البارت الثامن

علاوي وامه قاعدين يشربووون شاي في الصالة .. عقب الغدى .. 

سارة : ولدي علوووووووي .. 
علاوي : نعم اماااه ..
سارة : ويش مسوي في الدراااسة ؟؟ 
علاوي : زينة له .. بس امااه في موضوع شاغل بالي والله مو عارف ويش اسوي تعبت وانا افكرررر ..
سارة : وويش هذا الموضوع؟؟ .. 
علاوي : اكيييييد تعرفين نور .. 
سارة : اكيييييييييد .. اعرفها .. واعرف امها بعد ..
علاوي : انزين .. هذي نور صارحتني بحبها اليي .. انزين .. ومن صارحتني الى اليوم .. وانا افكر فيها .. واقول في نفسي ان انا بعد احبها .. واحس ان انا صدق احبها .. بس للحين مو قادر اصارحها .. ما دري ليييييييش .. احمد ومحمد يحنووون عليي ان انا اصارحها .. بس انا مو قادر .. حاولت بس ما قدرت .. خايف مادري من ويييييييش .. خايف تكون مجرد معجبة فيني .. والاعجاب يروح مع الايام ..والحين انتين الي تقدرين اتحلين ليي هل المشكلة .. قوليي ليي اصارحها اولا .. واذا صارحتها .. يصير ان احنا نظل انكلم بعض لما انا اكون نفسي .. ما بتتملل مني ؟؟ 
سارة : يعني احساسي كان صح .. ان سبب كل هذا ان انت تحب شوووف حبيبي الحب مو حرام .. ولا يعرف الصغير ولا الكبير .. وليش معذب البنية .. ومعذب نفسك وياها .. صارحها .. يكون احسن ليك واليها .. ادري ان انتون توكم صغار .. بس مثل ما قلت ليك الحب ما يعرف الصغير ولا الكبير .. انزين الحين انت صارحها .. وكلمها .. بس قبل كل شيء المفروض تتأكد من احساسها بصددددق اتجاهك ..
علاوي : ................
سارة : وش فيك ساكت ؟؟ للحين مو مقتنع ان انت اتصارحها ؟؟ 
علاوي : لا بصارحها .. وهو يبتسم الى امه .. بس مو الحين .. 
سارة : لا الحين .. لان الامتحانات قربت .. ولا تشغل تفكير البنية .. ولا تشغل تفكيرك ..
علاوي : ان شاء الله .. بصارحها قبل الامتحانات..
سارة : مو تنسى تقول حقي كل جديد يصير .. 
علاوي : اذا ما قلت حق امي القمررر اقول حق منووو ها ها .. 
سارة : الله يخليك ليي .. ويوفقك ان شاء الله .. 
علاوي: ان شاء الله ..

حمد: ويليييييييييي اليوم بنروح بيتهم .. مادري ويش اسوي من الفرحة .. 
علاوي : مبروووك حبيبي .. تستاهل .. الفال الينا .. هههههههههه
حمد: ها .. في بالك وحدة .. يعني .. علشان تقول الفال الينا .. 
علاوي : اييييييييي .. كيفي انا .. يوووووووووو
حمد: لا مو كيفك .. قول ليي من هي .. اكيييييييد اعرفها انا له .. 
علاوي : لا ماتعرفها انت .. ويش عرفك ابها .. 
حمد: يعني مو اللي في بالي .. حسافة انجان صرنا نسايب ..
علاو ي: ههههههههههه واحنا الحين وي يعني مو نسايب .. 
حمد: لا بعدين غير نصير نسايب من نوع ثاني .. 
علاوي :وجهك .. هههههههه .. فهمت قصدك .. 
حمد : انزين من هي ؟؟ 
علاوي : وحدة ويايي في المدرسة .. بس على فكرة للحين ما صار ولاااا شي ..
حمد: اهااا .. الله يوفقك .. اكيييييييد امها داعية عليها ليل ونهار .. 
علاو ي: يوفقك الجميع حبيبي .. هههههههه .. حق وي يعني مدعية عليها .. 
حمد: لان بتاخذ احلى واطيب شخص عرفته .. هههههههههه
علاوي: ههههههههه مالت بس مالت عليك .. تغازلني وانت الحين بتروح تخطب .. جيف ناوي تاخذ ثنتين .. هههههههه
حمد: ههههههههههه طووول عمرك ما تجوووز عن سوالفك .. 
علاوي : ولا بجوووز .. مو عاجبنك يعني .. 
حمد: كفوووووووو مو عاجبني .. الا ميت عليك ياقمر انت .. 
علاوي : حمدوووووووو جوز ها .. اني مو ريم ههههههههه
حمد: مالت عليك .. زين مني ادلع فيك .. 
علاوي : عليي غصون الجنة يارب هههههههه
حمد: انزين الحين انت قوووم برز روحك له .. 
علاوي : وانا ويش يوديني بعد .. 
حمد: لا والله بتخلوني بروحي يعني .. قوووم برز روحك وقول الى خالتي بعد .. 
علاوي : اصلا قبل لا تقول تعالووو احنا كنا بنجي .. هههههههههه كيفنا احنا ها .. 
حمد: الله يخليكم اليي يارب ..

صارت الساعة 9 المغرب .. يعني صار وقت ان هم يروحون بيت ريم .. 
ريم : اماااه .. مو كانهم اتاخرووو 
ام ريم : لا ما اتاخرووو .. هذه انتين متشوقة علشان يجووون ..
ريم : ..........
ام ريم : ويليي على بنتي الخجولة .. لو ندري ان حمووود حبيب القلب انجان جبناه من زمان .. علشان نشوووف هل البسمة على شفايفش ..
ريم : ههههههههههه .. 
ام ريم : يوووو اكوووو عفر وصلووو .. قومي اركبي فوق .. بالسرعة ما يصير يشوفونش .. 
ريم : حق ويه بعد ما يصير .. ههههههههه 
ام ريم : لانش عروس .. قوميي بسرعة اكو بيدخلون .. 
ريم : انزين .. 

بعدين وصلووو .. الرجال راحووا المجلس وسارة وام حمد وفطووم قعدوو في الصالة ..
ام حمد: شخبارش .. ام ريم ..
ام ريم : الحمد لله اسال عنكم .. 
ام حمد: سالت عنش العافية .. 
سارة : الا وينهي العروس .. 
ام ريم : الحين بقوم اناديها .. 
فاطمة : ما يحتاج خالة قعدي اني بروح انزلها .. 

وراحت اليها فاطمة فوق .. وشافتها قاعدة وتفكر .. ريم مرة وحدة قامت لما شافت فاطمة .. 
ريم : فطوووووووم وراحت اليها تحضنها .. 
فاطمة : يالله تعالي بسرعة .. امي وخالتي تحت ينتظرونش.. 
ريم : ما توقعتش تجين .. 
فاطمة : شلووون ما اجي مرت اخويي .. ششلون ما اجي ابارك ليها ها .. 
ريم : يعني خلاص سامحتيني؟؟
فاطمة: ليش من قال زعلت منش عشان اسامحش؟؟
ريم: فدييييييييييتش والله .. وحضنتها مرة ثانية ..
فاطمة: يالله يالله لا نتأخر عليهم
ريم: اوك اوك 
اول ما نزلت العروس من على الدرج .. كلهم عيونهم راحت عليها ام حمد: ما شا ءالله .. قمررررر .. 
سارة : ايييييييييي والله ما نقدر انقول شي غير قمررر .. 
ام ريم : يالله ريم قعدي صوب عمتش له .. 

وقعدت ريم بخجل .. صوب عمتها ام حمد .. وقامت تتسال فيها . انزين وقالت ليها ويش شروطش من هذي السوالف يعني تعرفونها .. وتدرون بعد بسوالف الخطوبة .. واتفقووو على المهر وعلى الحفلة وين بتصير .. وعلى كل شي بعدين .. قامووو النسوان يجببون ..
سارة : كللللللللللللللللللوووووووش مبروك يابنتي .. منه المال ومنش العيال .. 

بعدين اول ما وصل علاوي بيتهم .. اخذ تيلفونها .. على طووول اتصل .. حق نور .. ونور كان الرقم غريب بس ردت !! ..
نور: الووووووو ..
علاوي : ............. مستحي ان هو يتكلم .. 
نور : الوووو من ويايي .. 
علاوي : هذا انا .. 
نور ما عرفت ويش ترد ..: علـي!!
علاوي :أي علي.. ماتوقعتيني ان انا يعني .. 
نور : مادري شقووول .. بس صراحه ما توقعت ان انت تتصل .. 
علاوي : لييييييش يعني .. 
نور: لا ولا شي .. 
علاوي : نوووور انا متصل ابي اكلمش في موضوع ..
نور : اللي هو؟ 
علاوي : نور انا .. وسكت
نور : شنووو 
علاوي : نور اناا انا .. احبش!!
نور : انصدمت نور يوم قال ليها هذي الكلمة: كأخت
علاوي : لا لا 
نور : .....
علاوي : انا اكتشفت ان احبش مو كأخت .. احبش كحب ثاني
نور : بس علي اني آسفة
علاوي : على ويش؟ 
نور : علي اني اللي اكتشفت ان احبك كأخو ..
علاوي :نور انتين ويش قاعدة تقولين ؟؟
نور : علي انت راجع نفسك .. وراجع احساسك .. صدقني الحب اللي بينا ما يتعدى حب الأخوة .. صدقني .. بس اللي استغربت منه ان انت اللي صحيتني والحين انت اللي طحت في السالفه!! .. بس اقولها ليك لآخر مرة .. راجع احساسك مرة ثانية .. وتحمل بروحك .. باي
وصكت نور التلفون .. وقعدت تصيح .. بس لأول مرة تحس براحة .. وهذا الشيء اللي كان في قلبها .. وما صارحت غير علوي فيه .. 

وعلي لأول مرة يحس ان تائه .. وين غرورة؟؟ .. وين كبريائة .. ويوم ان صارح انسانة بحبه قالت ليه احبك كأخو .. وكأن الزمن يخليه بنفس موقف نور يوم يقول ليها احبش كأخت .. آآآه .. وانا الحين ويش اسووي ؟؟ .. خطرت بباله الانسانة المجهولة .. ليش احس ان هي اللي بتحل ليي موضوووووعي اففففف تعبت من التفكير يا ناس تعبت ..

فاطمة : الوووو ريمووو .. ام النوم .. مو كانه عقب شهر خطوبتش ريم : هلا فطوووم .. 
فاطمة : قومي ويش تحارسين .. بنروح السعودية .. علشان تشترين ليش فساتين له .. 
ريم : انزيييييييين .. اكو الحين بقوم .. ساعة ونص بكون بارزة .. 
فاطمة : انزيييييييين يالله عجلي روحش .. علشان ما نتأخر هناك له ريم: اوك .. باااااااااي
فاطمة : باااااااي

عقب ساعتين تقريبا .. وصل حمد من الشغل .. ع طوول راح الى اخته فوق .. 

حمد: فطوووم يالله مو بارزة .. 
فاطمة : لا بارزة عليي بس البس عبايتي وشيلتي .. 
حمد: انزين اتصلتين الى ريم ..وقلتين ليها اتبرز روحها .. 
فاطمة : ايييييييي اكيييييييد يعني .. 
حمد: انزين يالله انا بحارسش في السيارة .. عجلييييييي
فاطمة : اووووف مللتين انزل علشان اعرف اتبرز له .. 
حمد: يالله اكو بنزل فضحتينا .. 

وبعدين مرووو على ريم بيتهم .. وراحت وياهم ام ريم .. بس ام حمد تعبانة ما راحت وياهم تقول مافيني شدة مشي .. انزين وصلووو السعودية .. وقعدووو يمكن ساعة ونص وبعدين بالغصب عجبها فستان الى الحنة .. واشترت فستان الخطوبة .. والملجة بعد .. اخذت كه بارز .. لان ما عندها وقت علشان اتفصل اليها .. 


( صار يوم الحنة ):_
صارت الحنة في بيت العروس .. وعزمت جم وحدة من ربعها .. وفطوووم عزمت بعد جم وحدة من ربعها .. وكانت عائلية يعني .. وبسيطة .. شغلووو المسجل .. والاغاني لبيت الجيران توصل .. هههه .. انزين .. والي صورت كل شي .. هي فطوووم .. لان موتها تصور .. كانت ريم بجيب ليها فلبينية علشان تصورها .. قالت فطووم لاااااا فلبينية واني موجودة .. ما يحتاج .. اني اصور احسن منهم .. هوايتها الوحيدة التصوير .. 

اتصل حمد والعروس قاعدين يحنونها .. 
حمد: الووووووو 
فاطمة هي اللي ردت عليه .. هلا حمووود .. 
حمد: وانتين من وينة طلعتين ليي .. انا متصل حق مرتي .. 
فاطمة : العروس قاعدين يحنونها .. نعم امر ويش بغيت ؟؟ 
حمد: وحشنييييي صوتها ابغي اسمعه ..
فاطمة : ما تقدر تتكلم .. 
حمد : انزين ما يصير اجي انا وياكم ههههه
فاطمة : دبتك انت اجي .. كله نسوان .. وانت تحشر روحك وياهم يعني ..
حمد: لا بحشر روحي ويه مرتي .. هههه
فاطمة : عن الهرار الزايد وباااااي ..
وصكت التلفون في وجهه
حمد: هييييين يا فطامو 

نرجع الى علاوي .. من سمع الكلام من نور وهو مو عارف ويش يسوي حتى الامتحانات ما كان يدرس مثل الأول .. يحس كل يبي يفكر .. معقولة ان انا ما احبها!! .. بس كانت علاقته بنوور عادي .. وكأنهم مثل ايام زمان .... عشان محد يلاحظ أي شي بينهم ..

(في الصف .. عليهم امتحان )
نور : علوووي .. 
علاوي : هلا ..
نور .. مادرست اني عدل .. 
علاوي : المطلوب؟؟
نور : ابيك تغششني .. 
علاوي : بس انا مو دارس عدل لا تعتمدين عليي .. عندش حمود .. 
احمد: اوك تآمرون امر جم علوي ونوارة عندي ..
نور : تسلم .. 
محمد: هااااي
الكل: هايات
نور : انزيييييييين اكو الاستاذ وصل .. رحنا فيهاااا .. حمود بليز مو تنساني من الاجابات ..
أحمد: شفت مصلحجية لكن مثلش لا شفت ولا بشوف ..
نور: مالت .. وطلعت ليه لسانها ..

ان شاء الله عجبكم البارت.. واذا تبغووون تعرفووون شنو الجديد .. تابعوني في البارت الي بعده .. ^_^

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيوه 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*الله يعطيش الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو روعة 
يسلمووووووووووووووو 
وننتظر البارت التاسع 
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## الحلم البعيد

مشكورة أختي على القصة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لا تتأخري علينا خيتو
شاكرين لك جهودك المميز

----------


## wema

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fatemah

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة قصة روعة 
بانتظار البارت القادم بس لا تتأخرين << خذت لغه لا تتأخرين خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

تقبلي مروري


تحياتي

----------


## القلوب أطفال

السلام عليكم..
خيوو انه سجلت في المنتدى علشان ذي القصة و اخر شي انتي ماتحطينها كل يوم ادش امبي اجوف البارت مو موجود صارت لي اشهر ..
رجاءً سيدتي تحطين البارت في اقرب و قت ممكن...
تحياتي

----------


## miss.sos

*ننتظر البارت التااسع على احر من الجمر ... 

يسلموو خيو على القصة الروعة ...*

----------


## نسمات السحر

يلا ننتظر 

عندي سؤال انتي الي مالفة الرواية ؟

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلمووووووووووووو

ننتظر البارت القادم

تحياتي

----------


## مضراوي

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## آنسة دراقة

الله

مررة عجبتني 



بس كم جزء؟؟؟

----------


## نسمات السحر

_وينك نحنا ننتظر_ 

_لكن الى متى ؟_

----------


## a7lewa

يسلمو ع القصة الروعه يالله ننتظر الباقيييييييييي وينهاا صار ليي جم يوم وانا انتظرها؟

----------


## a7lewa

ياربيييييييي وين القصة 
صار لج كم يوم مانزلتينها؟

----------


## ريم الكون

*يلااا خيوو نحن ف يالانتضار لا تتأخرين علينا ....*
*القصة مررررررررررة رووووعة يسلموووووو*

----------


## saro

لو سمحتي اختي
نبيج تكملين لنا القصه؟؟؟؟

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يلا ننتظر 
> 
> عندي سؤال انتي الي مالفة الرواية ؟



*خيتي نسمات السحر* 

*وكل من يتسائل* 

*الاخت ليست مؤلفة الرواية* 

*لكن سوف اضع باقي الاجزاء ان شاء الله* 

*وسيكتب عليها منقوله* 

*لحفظ الحقوق* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*البارت التاسع

**سلامات حبيبي .. مو على بعضك سلامات .. سلامات اشوف الحزن في عيونك سلامات ..

علاوي: اوووو احمدو.. كلش مو فاضي حق مزاحك ..
احمد : يه .. الحين اغني ليك .. وهذا جزايي يعني .. مالت على فيسك
علاوي: احمد والله ماليي خلق حتى الى حياتي .. وانت تزيدني الحين ؟؟
احمد قعد صوبه على العتبه: انت صارحتها؟؟
علاوي: أي صارحتها .. سمعت كلامك يا احمد افندي .. قالت ليي تحبني كأخو .. تعرف يعني شنو كأخو .. كأخـــو .. زين .. وباي ..

فاطمة : الاااااااااااااااي احلى عروس .. شفتها في حياتي كلها .. اتهبلييييييين ريموووو .. فستانش روعه .. ومكياجش اروووع .. والتسريحة .. واااااااااااااو ما فيه أي تعليق عليها .. 
ريم : ههههههههه بل بل .. واجد تجاملييييييين .. 
فاطمة : افاااا اني اجامل .. تعرفيني ما عرف اجامل .. 
ريم :ههههههههه انزين اتصلتين حق حمد علشان يجي .. 
فاطمة : حمد من زمان برة .. ينتظر .. 
ريم : بل بل .. خخخخخخخ

بعدين طلعووو برة .. وشافووو حمد في السيارة .. انزني وبعدين ركبووو السيارة .. وعقب شوي ما شافووو الا سيارات ويش كثر وراهم .. وهرانة وعفسة .. وفي واحد يصور الزفه طبعاً .. 
وصلووو الصالة .. ودشووو على اغنية راشد الماجد .. وفي جهالووو يتمشووون قدامهم .. صارت الحفلة ولا اروووووووع .. كشخة كشخة .. وعلى اخر الوقت قالووو الى المعرس يطلع شوي علشان يترقصووون البنات ويستانسووون .. وطلع ورقصوووو رقص .. صااااار عرس ما ينسى .. 

( يوم ثاني الظهر .. المعاريس خبركم لزماً يروحون بيت رجلهم يوم ثاني له .. عاد الحين بتروح ريم بيت عمها .. وهي مستحية حدها .. )
ريم: حمد
حمد قاعد يمشط شعره : نعم .. 
ريم : مادري استحي اروح بيتكم اليوم .. خلها الى يوم ثاني ..
حمد: يوم ثاني ما يصير .. ويش بيقولون ان مرته مغرورة ..ماجت لينا من اول يوم .. بعد اذا اليوم مارحتين متى بتروحين .. باجر بنسافر شهر العسل لو نسيتين ..


ريم: انزين اني اللي بسافر لزماً هم الي يجون ليي مو اني اروح ليهم .. اكووو يدلووون الشقه .. وحياهم أي وقت .. 
حمد: ريم حبيبتي .. يالله قومي برزي روحش .. وعن العيارة .. تقولين مابروح .. واستحي .. تستحييييين من من .. من فطوووم .. لو من امي .. 
ريم : انزيييييييييين دقايق بكون بارزة .. 
حمد: عرايس اخر زمن يستحووون من بيت عمهم .. كانه هي مو متعودة عليهم .. قبل 24 ساعه في بيتنا ولا تستحي .. بس من صارت عروس تتدلع .. 
ريم : كيفيييييييي. خخخخخخخخخ

نرجع الى علوي .. من رجع البيت وهو فاتح ايميله وينتظر .. ينتظر من!! .. ينتظر اللي كان يكلمها .. ضافها مرة ثانية على ايميل ثاني .. من يوم اللي ردت عليه نور .. كان يبي يقول ليها باللي في قلبه كله .. بس شلون وهي من ذاك اليوم الى اليوم ما تدخل ؟؟ .. لا يكون بس فيها شي!! .. اففففف يا ربي تعبت من الحياة .. تغيرت .. انا مو علوووووي .. صدق تغيرت .. سمع صوت المسنجر .. ان في احد داخل .. وكأن استااانس شوي .. واخيراً .. دخل عليها .. 
علاوي: هلا 
.....: وغلا .. من؟؟
علاوي: يهم؟
....: اكيد انتي من؟؟
علاوي: انا صبي
...: وبغيت من؟؟
علاوي: بغيت اكلمش انتين
...: بس اني ما اكلم صبيان؟؟
علاوي يقول في خاطرة بااااال شلاخه ويوم تكلميني ؟؟
علاوي: من صدقش؟
...: كلمت صبي واحد وبس .. بس تدري الحين ما اكلمة بعد
علاوي يقول بخاطرة شكلها صرييحة ..
علاوي: زين بس انا محتاج ليش .. ابي اكلمش
...: بس اني ما اعرفك .. شلون اكلمك ؟؟ .. ما يصير
علاوي: بس انا محتاج ليش بليز لا ترديني والله ما ادري ويش اسوي 
...: زين ويش السالفه؟؟
علاوي قال ليها سالفته مع نور .. من الأول الى الآخر ..
...: زين انت قلت ليها من قبل انك تحبها كأخو .. وانت اكيد فاهم اللي كنت تقوله ... والحين هي بعد صحت الى نفسها وعرفت انها تحبك كأخو .. يعني اللي بينك وبينها ما يتسمى حب .. صح هو حب .. بس صدقني مثل ما قالت ليك هي راجع نفسك وبتعرف انك تحبها .. بس كأخو لا غييير .. انت غلطت غلطة كبيرة يوم رحت كلمت امك بالموضوع .. لأنك عقدته اكثرر .. لأن امك الحين مستحيل بتترك الموضوع .. وبتعتبر البنت اللي قلت ليي عنها شخصية ثانية ..
علاوي حس ان في كل كلمة تقولها انها انسانه كبيرة .. فاهمة الحياة .. حس شوي بإقتناع من كلامها .. وصح ان يوم صارح امه بالموضوع كأنه تسرع شووي .. 
...: شفيك ساكت؟؟ .. انت روح كلم امك بالموضوع كله .. دامك بديت مع امك الموضوع المفروض تنهيه وياها .. لأن احسك ما بتقتنع الا بكلام امك .. لأنها هي الوحيدة اللي اقنعتك بأنك تصارحها بحبك .. اكيد هي الوحيدة بتقنعك ان حبها كان حب أخوه اذا قلت ليها كل شي من بدايته لآخرته .. 

حس علاوي براحة كبيرة من بعد ما كلم البنت .. وكأن مشكلته انحلت .. بس ما يدري ليش هذي الانسانة .. هي الوحيدة اللي تفهمه؟؟ .. وتعطيه الراي اللي يريحه ..
....: اوك اني صار لازم اقوم الحين .. ما اقدر اقعد اكثر .. واتمنى انك تحل موضوعك .. 
علاوي: وين توها الناس؟؟
...: اشوفك وقت ثاني بس الحين ما اقدر اوكي .. يالله باي
علاوي: اوك باي ..

قام علاوي من بعد ما قامت البنية .. قعد يفكر بكل كلمة قالتها ليه .. واول خطوة راح الى امه .. وكان مرتبك شوي .. اقول ليها والله ما اقول ؟؟ .. افففف خلاص بقول بقول ..
علاوي: امااه
ام علاوي: عيونها ..
علاوي : ......
ام علاوي : وش فيك ساكت 
علاو ي: مافيني شي .. بس مو عارف شلون اشرح ليش الموضوع
ام علاو ي: أي موضوع .. يالله قووول بدون مقدمات.. 
علاوي : عن موضوع نور ..
ام علاوي : انزين وش صار .. صارحتها يعني .. 
علاوي : اييييييي قلت ليها .. بس هي قالت ان هي تحبني كاخو مو اكثر .. قالت ليي راجع نفسك وبتشوف ان انت بعد اتحبني كاخت مو اكثر ..
ام علاوي : ايييييييي يمكن كلامها صح له .. انت يمكن استعجلت واجد في قرارك .. بس الحين اقعد بين نفسك .. وشوووووف .. يمكن انت بعد تحبها كاخت .. بس انت كان تبغي ان انت تحب بنية وتكون ليك .. كل حياتك .. وشفت نووور .. هي القريبة منك .. ومن جذي فكرت فيها كشريكة حياتك.. 
علاوي : مادري الحين اذا شفتها .. شلون بكلمها .. شلون بخلي عيوني في عيونها .. 
ام علاوي : وليييييييش يعني تفكر في كل هذا .. خلاص علوووووي انتهى الموضوع .. عاملها مثل اختك مو اكثر .. مو تفكر فيها كحبيبة .. بتلاقي الي تفهمها وتفهمك .. انت الحين قوووم غرفتك نام .. وقبل لا تنام فكر في كلام نور بعقلك مو قلبك .. بتشوووف ان كلامها صح .. ان انت تحبها كاخت .. 
بعدين راح الى امه وحضنها ..
علاوي : مادري من غيرش وش بسوي .. والدمعه نزلت من عيونه لا شعوريآ..

يوم ثاني الظهر قرر علاوي .. يروح بيت خالته ام حمد علشان يبارك اليهم .. 
الحين وصل بيت خالته .. والي فتحت اليه الباب فطوووم .. 
بس شافها قال اوووووف .. من اول يومي اشوف هل الوجه الفقر .. الله يساعدني بس .. 
علاوي : هلا فاطمة .. 
فاطمة: هلا بيك .. اتفضل ..
دخل الصالة ما شاف احد هناك ..
علاوي : الا وينهي خالتي .. ويه حمووود ..
فاطمة : امي في المطبخ .. وحمد للحين ما وصل .. عقب شوي بيوصل.. 
علاوي : وانتين يعني توش قاعدة من نومش .. وتخلين خالتي بروحها تشتغل في اشغال البيت .. لمتى بعد بتصيرين مرة وتعدلين ويه خالتي .. 
فاطمة : جب انت جب .. ما ليك خص .. بنام وقت الي ابغي .. وبقعد وقت الي ابغي .. كيفي .. 
علاوي : كيفش مو هني .. كيفش في بيت رجلش .. الله يساعده الي بياخذش ..
فاطمة : الله الله .. يا زعم كلش .. بنشوف الي بتاخذها .. لا يكون ملاك واحنا ما ندري .. 
علاوي : والله انا ما باخذ وحدة مثلش خايبة .. ما تساعد امها .. حياتها بس نت .. ونوووم واكل .. اقووول انتبهي على روحش بعدين ما بتطوووفين من الباب .. هههههههه
فاطمة : هيهيهيهيه خفيف .. حدك .. من ضعفك الحين عاد .. والي يقول ما يقعد على النت هووو ..
علاوي: عاد انا صبي وجسمي حلييييييو .. ومتناسق .. عاد البنية اذا صارت درام واويلااااااااااه .. 
فاطمة : هههههههههه اكيييد الي بتاخذها درام .. لان من عاب استعاب ههههههههههه.. واني بعد مو متينة .. الف من يتمناني .. 
علاوي : مجنوووون اللي بياخذش .. مو عاقل .. امه مدعيه عليه ليل ونهار .. 
فاطمة : قصدك داعية ليه ليل ونهار لان بياخذ قمررر مثلي .. وين بيحصل قمررر مثلي .. 
علاوي : اعصابش لا ينط ليش عرق .. 
رن جرس الباب .. 
علاوي : هي انتين يالخايبة .. ما تسمعين الجرس .. 
فاطمة : اسمعه .. مابفتحه .. هذا اكيد حمدووو .. وعنده المفتاح بعد ليش اروح وتعب روحي وافتحه .. 
علاوي : بل بل على الخايبة .. مالت عليش ..
فاطمة : وعلييييييييك وع مرتك .. 

دش عليهم ريم .. وحمد ..
فاطمة وهي رايحة تسلم عليهم ..هلاااا باخويي القمر توه منور البيت .. 
نط علاوي : لا تجذبييييين منور من زمان .. من يوم انا وصلت نور
حمد: بل بل عليك انت .. 
راح علاوي الى حمد .. وسلم عليه وحضنه .. مبروووووووك ياخوووي .. 
حمد: الله يبارك فيك .. 
ريم : واني ما ليي مبروك يعني .. 
علاوي : ههههههههه لا اكييييييييد اليش .. مبروووك ..
ريم : عقب ويه عاد .. 
علاوي: بل بل طالعه على رجلها ههههههه 
حمد: كيفها مرتي ها .. مو تتجج فيها .. 
فاطمة انزييييييييين قعدوووو لمتى بتوقفووون .. 
وقعدووو كلهم في الصالة .. 
فاطمة : انزين حمووود متى بتسافرووون .. 
حمد: الساعه تسع بنروح المطار .. 
فاطمة : الساعه جم هي الرحلة ؟؟ 
حمد: الساعة 11 في الليل .. 
فاطمة : وين قررتون تروحون .. 
حمد: ماليزيا .. 
فاطمة : الاااااااااااااااي .. اني في شهر عسلي بروح رحلة حولة العالم.. 
علاوي : مو تحلمين واجد .. الناس تحلم بس مو جذي .. 
فاطمة : والله كيفي بحلم الحلم ببلاش ..
حمد: عن الهواش .. والتحجج قومي نادي على امي ..
فاطمة : ما عندك رجول يعني علشان تروح وتناديها .. 
علاوي : بل خايبة حدها .. الله يساعده والله .. 
حمد: هههههههه الله يساعد من بعد .. 
علاوي : الله يساعد الي بياخذها بعد ويه .. بيبتلش فيها بلشه .. 
حمد: هههههههههه ..ما عليك منها الحين بتقوم وغصباً عليها .. 
فاطمة : لا بقوم ومن رضايي بعد مو غصباً عني .. عناد لبعض الناس ..
علاوي : مالت عليش يالدبة ههههههههه..
فاطمة : بسكت عنك لان مابغي اعور راسي ويه مغفلين مثلك .. 
علاوي : كأنش قاعدة تغلطين ؟؟ 
حمد: يالله صلوووو على النبى عن الهواااش وانتين يالله قومي بسرعة نادي امي ..
علاوي: بسكت عنش بس مو علشانش علشان حمووود وخالتي .. وهو يغمز اليها في عيونه .. 

شافت فطوووم غضب في عيون علاوي ذاك الوقت .. يعني لو صوبة شي من زمان صفعها ابه .. بس الله ستر .. 
قالت في خاطرها بس يستاهل .. علشان يعرف شلون يكلمني هو مو احسن مني يكلمني مادري شلون ..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*البارت العاشر 

**مريم : واني وش اسوي .. يوم امي جابتني عسل ههههه
نور: مالت عليش .. انزين احمدوووو للحين ما وصل حمووود ليش احمد: يقول عنده مشكلة .. صادتهم في الطريق .. 
مريم : الله يستر من هل المشكلة .. وهذا كله لما يطلع ويه اخوووه تصديهم مشكلة .. وجه فقر ع اخوه .. 
وهم يتكلموون شافووو فاطمة بت خاله علاوي .. تتمشى .. بروحه .. كانها ضايعه .. 

نور : مو كانه الي تتمشى هناك .. بت خاله علاوي ؟؟ 
احمد: اييييييي هذه هي .. عفر دور علينا .. بروح اليها علشان لا اضيع .. 
مريم : جيف هي جاهلة يعني علشان اضيع .. 
احمد: جبي انتين ما يهمش .. وراح صوب فاطمة .. 
علاوي .. شافها بس ما راح اليها .. ( بل بل عليه .. ما يطيقها خير شر ) وشاف احمد رايح اليها .. الا قال في خاطره .. زهذا الحشووور ليش يعني يروح اليها .. اووووف الحين بتصير طلعتنا كلها فاشلة في فاشلة .. لكن كله من احمدوووو الاهبل .. كانه احد قايل اليه يستقبل الناس .. 

احمد: لو سمحتين .. 
فاطمة : تكلمني .. 
احمد: اييييي .. ما تذكريني .. 
فاطمة : ايييييييييي ذكرتك انت صديق علاوي .. ع ما اظن يعني .. 
احمد: ما شاء الله عليش عليش ذاكرة ما تنسين .. 
فاطمة : هههههههه الحمد لله .. صل ع النبى لا تحسدني بس .. 
احمد في خاطره .. احسدش ع ويه ياحظي .. صدق شايفه روحها .. 
فاطمة : انزين وين باقي الربع ..
احمد: تعايي ويايي بوديش ليهم .. 

وصلووو عندهم وسلمت ع نور ومريم .. وقعدووو وي بعض سوالف وضحك .. الا علاوي .. للحين ما راح وقعد وياهم .. قاعد ينتظر محمد لان واجد اتاخر .. 
عقب دقايق ما شاف الا محمد صوبة .. 

علاوي : ويييييييينك يا اخي ..
محمد: كله من هل المرور اخرونا ما خلونا نجي بسرعه .. 
علاوي : مرو ر؟؟ وش دخل المرور في السالفه .. ان شاء الله بس مو حادث ولاشي 
محمد: لا مو حادث.. بس الله يسلمك .. مو الحين منزلين قرار ممنوع التحدث في التيلفون اثناء القيادة ع قولتهم .. 
علاوي : اييييييييي .. انزني كمل وش صار .. 
محمد: الله يسلمك .. اخويي المتفرغ من اول ما طلعنا من البيت وهو حاملنا ويرضع ويه حبيبة القلب .. الا طلع في وجهنا المرور .. بعد تدري ما يحبون لفلوس .. الا وقفنا وعطاه مخالفه .. 
علاوي : بااااااال الله يساعده اخوووك .. ان شاء الله عاد يتادب ويحمل وياه المايك يتكلم منه .. 
محمد: ما اظن يسمع الكلام .. هذا كله مخالف للقوانين .. 
علاوي : هههههههههه انزين يالله خلنا نروح الى باقي الربع .. 

بعدين راحووو الى باقي الربع .. وقامووو يشاركونهم في السوالف .. والضحك .. وظلمت الدنيا شوي .. 

مريم : اقووووول شباب.. 
كلهم : لا تقولييين هههههه 
مريم : مالت عليكم .. ما جعتون .. اني ميتة جوووع .. 
فاطمة : اييييييييي حتى اني .. متى بعد بتشووون لينا بعد .. 
احمد: ايييي حتى انا جوعااان .. باقي شوي وامووت ههههه .. 
علاوي : انزين قوموو وبرزووو التكة .. والكباب .. ولصياخة .. علشان اقعد انا واشوي ليكم ..
احمد: يالله فتايا قومووو له .. وش تحارسون .. 
محمد: وانت يعني ليش ما تقوم .. 
احمد كيفي انا .. وهم وش شغلتهم يعني .. 
نور : احنا شغلتنا بس ناكل ههههههه .. 
محمد: مالت عليكم .. وهذا انا بعد ادافع عنهم يعد .. 
فاطمة : محد قال ليك دافع هههههههه .. 
احمد: شفت ان هم ما ينعطون وجه .. قوم احنا انبرز كل شي .. بس خلهم يمشووون بوزهم من الاكل .. 
مريم : خسييييييييي .. احنا اول ناس بناكل ..
محمد: قومووو يالله بلا خيابة علينا .. عطيناكم وجه واااجد .. 
احمد: أي والله عطيناهم وجه واجد .. يالله هجوووم عليهم محمد .. 
وقامووو مرة وحدة .. وراحووو صوبهم .. وما شافووو البنات الا قايمين ويتراكضووون خايفين منهم خخخخخ .. 

علاوي : الله يغربل ابليسكم .. مو وقته مزحكم الحين .. تعالووو له ساعدوني .. 
مريم : ان شاء الله جم علاوي عندنا احنا .. 
احمد: مالت عليكم كلكم .. 
نور : وعليك .. يابوراس .. 

بعدين كلهم قامووو علشان يشووون ليهم .. بعدين اكلووو وشبعووو .. وقامووو يتمشووون شوي حول البحر .. لما صارت الساعة 9 تقريبا .. بغعدين ركبووو السيارة ويه راجوو .. وصل كل واحد بيته طووول طريق الرجعه .. كله سكوووت .. لان تعبووو حدهم من الطلعه .. الا مريمووو الربشة ما سكتت طول ما هم في الطريق .. 

احمد: هدويه انتين .. ما تشبعين .. بالعه راديووو ..
مريم : كيفي اني بغني . وش ورايي يوم من السنة الا اطلع .. والحين يوم طلعت تبغاني كله ساكتة ماني ساكتة كيفي اني . .
احمد: صدق انش ام السان .. 
علاوي : اقووول سكتووو له .. عورتون راسنا .. 

وطووول الطريق فاطمة قاعدة اطالع في علاوي .. وهو مغمض عيونة .. وتقول في خاطرهاا .. ويليي عليه كانه جاهل .. بري وهو نايم .. ياريت كل الوقت جذي برئ .. وش حلاوته .. بس لو يعدل اسلوبة ويايي .. ويبادني الشعور .. انجان انصير احلى ثنائي .. هههه ويليي عليي اني واجد قاعدة احلم ..*

----------


## fofe

يلااا ننتظر باقي الاجزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااء

----------


## fofe

اخووي واحد فاضي متى بتكمل القصة !!

اني انتظر من زمان ؟؟؟!!!

ومن كم جزء تتكون القصة ؟؟

تحياتي
فووفي

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

البارت الحادي عشر
بعد مرور شهرين..

كان قاعد علاوي صوب التيلفزيون .. يفرفر بين القنوات .. فاضي ما عنده شغلة .. اتملل من الطلعات .. والنت .. قال اروح اشوف تيلفزيون احسن ليي .. الا بعد ما شاف شي في التيلفزيون .. سمع صوت الجرس.. رن رن بس الخدامة الخايبة ما راحت علشان اتفتحه .. هو راح.. اول ما فتح الباب .. شاف ابنية يمكن طولة تقريبآ .. ومنزلة راسها في الارض .. مستحية حدها .. 

علاوي : نعم اختي .. اقدر اساعدش ؟؟ 
رفعت لبنية راسها .. وشاف علاوي قالت في خاطرها هذا اكيييد اخويي علوووي .. ياربيي عندي اخوووه هل الاكبر تونا شايفتنه .. والله الدنيا دوارة ..
علاو ي: شفيش ساكتة .. في شنو اقدر اساعش ..
....: ممكن اشوف ام علاوي .. 
علاوي : ايييي .. اتفضلي داخل .. 
....: شكرآ

دخلت وقعدت في الصالة ....ام علاوي اتستغربت يوم قال اليها ابنية جاهلة تسال عنها .. تقول من هذه الجاهلة الي تسال عني .. 
علاوي : مادري من .. بس اول مرة اشوفها ..
ام علاوي : اول مرة تشوفها!! .. يووو خلني اقووم بسرعه اشوف .. واعرف من هذه الي جاي ليي هل الحزه.. 
علاوي : انزين قومي .. يالله لان واجد خليناها تحارس

بعدين نزلووو تحت وشافت ام علاوي لبنية ..وقالت في خاطرها من هل الحليوة بعد الي تسال عني .. 

ام علاوي : السلام .. 
لبنية من شافت ام علاوي صوبها قامت وقفت .. 
......: عليكم السلام خالة ..
ام علاوي : قعدي حبيبيتي وش فيش واقفة ..

لبنية حست بارتياح اكثر لما عرفت اسلوب ام علاوي وياها .. بس ان شاء الله اذا سمعت الي جاية اني علشانة ما تتغير اسلوبها ويايي 

......: ما يصير اقعد قبل لا انتين تقعدين .. قعدي انتين اول بعدين اني بقعد ..
ام علاوي : يالله قعدي .. علاوي روح قول حق جاتي اجيب حق الظيفة شي تشربة ..
علاوي : انزين وش تبغين تشربين .. 
....: ما ابغي شي .. ابغي بس ماي اذا ماعليك امر .. 
علاوي : ان شاء الله .. دقايق وبيكون عندش..

راح علاوي بعدين .. علشان يجيب اليها ماي .. وعم السكوت عليها لما راح علاوي .. 
ام علاوي : وش فيش ساكتة .. 
.....: مافيني شي .. بس مو عارفه ابدا في الكلام .. 
ام علاوي : بس قبل لا تتكلمين .. ماعرفتينا ع اسمش الحلو .. 
......: اني مروة .. 
ام علاوي عاشت الاسامي .. يا احلى مروة .. 
مروة : تسلمين خاله .. 
ام علاوي : الله يسلمش .. انزين مروة انتين تعرفيني ؟؟ 
مروة : أي اسمع عنش وااجد .. بس اول مرة اشوفش ,, 
قاطعهم علاوي .. عطاها الماي .. وقال ان استاذن علشان اتكملون الكلام الي بينكم .. 
مروة : لا علوووي اقعد .. انت بعد لازم تسمع الكلام الي بقولة .. 
حس علاوي بالخوووف .. يقول وش عندها هل لبنية .. الله يستر بس .. وقعد علاوي صوب امه .. 
ام علاوي : انزين كملي .. 
مروة: ما عرف شلون ابدا .. خايفة من النتيجة .. 
ام علاوي : لا حبيبتي قولييييي .. خوفتينا .. 
مروة : اني اسمي مروة حسين .. عمري 15 سنة توفت امي من شهرين .. وما بقى عندي غير ابويي .. بس حتى ابويي ما اشوفة الا في الشهر مرة .. يجي يعطيني مصروفي ويروح عني .. ما يسال عني .. ولا يسال حتى عن امي .. بس امي قبل لا تموووت قالت ليي كل شي .. قالت ان ابويي عنده مرة ثانية .. وعندجه ولد .. يعني يصير اخويي .. يوم توفت امي ماعرفت وش اسوي .. تردد وااجد اجي هني .. خايفه من النتيجة .. خايفه انكم ترفضوني .. اييييييي لبنية الي قدامكم عاشت اسوء ايام حياتها يوم توفت امها .. عاشت وحيدة مسكينة .. لا عندها اخت .. بس عندها اخوه بس ماتعرف حتى شكلة .. بس اليوم عرفت شكلة .. اييييييي علوووي هو اخوي .. وانتين يا خالة مرت ابويي الاولى .. وامي كانت الثانية .. اسفة خالة .. بس ماكان عندي حل ثاني غير اني اجي واقول الييييش .. ودمعت عيووون مروة .. وقامت تصييييح .. وعلاوي وام علاوي ساكتييييين كانهم الي قاعدين يسمعونه مو صدق ولا حقيقة .. كانهم في حلم ..
ام علاوي منصدمة حدها من الكلام الي قالته مروة .. بس حاولت ان هي اتكلم مروة عادي .. ولا كانه شي صار .. لان قالت ما ليها ذنب هل لبنية .. حرام اني اعاملها بطريقة مو عدلة .. 
ام علاوي : تعالي مروة .. وهي فاتحة اليها حظنها .. 
مروة وهي تصيح : والله انش انسانة عظيمة ..ما اعرف شلون اشكرش .. ما توقعت ان تكون هذه ردت فعلش .. 
ام علاوي : خلاص مروة .. لا تكملين .. روحي الحين غرفة الظيوف فوق ارتاحي .. لما يرجع ابو علاوي .. ونسمع منه بقية السالفة .. 
مروة : لا ما اقدر خالة .. بروح بيتنا .. وبزوركم في وقت ثاني .. لان اكييد ابويي ما بيحب يشوفني هني .. 
ام علاوي : لا هني بيتش من اليوم يامروة .. واكيد ما بيقول شي ابو علاوي .. بس ان شاء الله ترتاحين ويانا .. 
مروة : مادري وش اقول ليش .. كل دقيقة اندهش فيش ازيادة .. واعرف انش خوووش مرة .. الله يخليش..
ام علاوي : ويخليش .. يالله قومي ويايي بوديش غرفتش الجديدة.. 
مروة .. مشكورة خالة .. 
ام علاوي : هذا الواجب .. 

علاوي ذاك الوقت مو مصدق الي يشوفه ويسمعه .. يقول انا اكيد في حلم .. تمنيت تكون عندي اخت .. بس مو جذي .. مو بهل الطريقة .. شلون ابويي ما قال لينا .. كان كل الوقت يجذب علينا .. كل هذى الوقت يخدعنا..ياربي وش اسوي الحين انا .. وامي تعاملها كانها بتها !! معقولة مرة تسمع ان رجلها متزوج عليها كل هذى لسنين .. وتسامحه ؟؟ ياربييييييييي .. وراح ع طول غرفته وقفل الباب عليه .. وقعد يفكر لساعات .. بعدين سمع ان ابوه رجع من الشغل .. وع طول نزل تحت الصالة . علشان يعرف وش بيصير .. وش بتكون ردت فعله لما يعرف ..
لما نزل تحت شاف امه وابوه قاعدين .. 

علاوي : سلام .. شخبارك ابويي اليوم .. 
ابو علاوي : الحمد لله بخير .. 
علاوي : دوووم مو يوم يارب .. 
ام علاوي : علوووي حبيبي روح ناد ع مروة من فوق .. 
وانصدم ابو علاوي يوم سمع هل الاسم .. مو مصدق .. 
ابو علاوي : مروة !! أي مروة بعد .. عندنا ضيفه ولا تقولون ليي .ام علاوي : ايييي مروة والحين بتعرفها ازيد .. لما تشوفها ..

ابو علاوي حس بضيقة في صدره .. يوم سمع اسم مروة .. يقول معقولة مروة بتي هني .. لالالالا ما اعتقد لو هي انجان ام علاو ي ما تكلمني بهل الطريقه ..
بعد دقايق .. نزلت مروة وياها علوووي .. يوم شافها ابو علاوي انصدم ازيد زازيد .. قال في خاطرة ياربيي الله يساعدني .. بس انا ليش خايف ما سويت شي غلط .. انا تزوجت .. والشرع حلل اربع.. 

مروة : السلام عليكم ..
ابو علاوي : عليكم السلام .. شخبارش زينة ؟؟ 
مروة : الحمد لله .. اسال عنكم ..
ام علاوي : انزين قعدووو علشان نعرف نتكلم ..
ابو علاوي : وانتين من متى هني ؟؟ 
مروة : .......
ام علاوي : الحين احنا قاعدين كلنا ونحارسك لما تتكلم وتقول لينا السالفة من البداية الى النهاية .. لان مو معقولة تتزوج عليي كل لسنين واني ما اعرف .. ليش سويت جذي ؟؟ شلون قلبك طاوعك ان انت اتخوني .. 
ابو علاوي : انا ما خنتش .. انا اتزوجت .. وما اعتقد ان حرام ..
ام علاوي : لا مو حرام .. حرام ان انت ما تقول ليي ولا تقول الى ولدك .. ليش يعني ما قلت لينا ؟؟ خفت ان اني امانع ؟؟ لاااا اني عمري ما كنت بمانع زواجك من ثانية .. لاني اني كنت اقول ليك روح اتزوج .. لان تدري ان اني ما اقدر اجيب اولاد .. الطبيب امنع عليي .. ويوم قلت ليي ابغي ابنية تصير اخت لعلاوي .. قلت ليك روح ازوج ؟؟ صح ولا لا ..
ابو علاوي : كل مرة سهل ان هي تقول الى زوجها روح تزوج .. عندكم الكلام سهل .. لكن اذا واجهتش وقلت ليش بنتزوج انجان منعتيني .. وانا عصبن عني اتزوج .. كانت وصية ابوها قبل لا يموت ان انا اتزوج بته .. لان بتصير يتيمة .. ما عندها اهل .. من جذي انا سويت بالوصية مو اكثر..
ام علاوي .. ما عرفت وش اترد .. او وش تقووول .. منصدمة من كل شي يصير حواليها .. وعلاوي مثلها مستغرب ومحتااار .. ومو عارف وش يسوي .. وام علاوي ردت الرد الي ترتاح منه مروة .. لان في النهاية مروة ماليها ذنب بالي صار .. 
ام علاوي : خلااااص الي صار صار .. ومروة هذا بيتها من اليوم ورايح .. واتمنى تعيش سعيدة ويانا ولا تتضايق منه ..
استغرب ابو علاوي من كلامها .. قال في خاطره اييييي هذه هي سارة الي عرفتها من زماااان .. متفهمة وحبوووبة ..ولا تحب تجرح الاخريين .. بس كل مني انا الي ما صارحتها من البداية .. 
يوم سمع جذي علاوي راح غرفته يركض ..

ابو علاوي : وش فيه علوووي ؟؟
ام علاوي : لا بس منصدم من السالفه مو عارف وش يسوي .. مع الايام بيتعود على الوضع الجديد ..
مروة : خالة اني ما ابغي اسوي مشاكل بينكم .. ولا ابغي افرق بينكم من جذي بروح بيتنا .. واوعدش ازورش كل يوم ..
ام علاوي : لا تخليني اضايق منش له .. الي قلته هو الي بيصير ..

نرجع الى بيت فطوووم :
فاطمة : اماااه .. ملللللللل نبغي نسافر .. ما يصير جذي ..
ام حمد: اوووووف منش انتين .. مللتيني .. بروحش انتين تجيبين الملل ..
فاطمة : ماليي خص اني كل ربعي سافرووو الا احنا مايصير..
ام حمد: انزين بفكر نروح سوريا .. وش رايش ..
فاطمة : الااااااااااااااااااي ويلييييييييي .. من متى واني خاطري اروووح .. 
ام حمد: انزين بكلم خالتش ام علاوي وبقول ليها اذا يسافرون ويانا فاطمة قامت اتناطط من الفرحة .. تقول اخيرا بنسافر ويانا بيت خالتي الااااااااي بنستانس حدنا ..بتكون سفرة حليوة حدهااا ..

فاطمة : انزين اماااه اروح اجيب ليش التلفون علشان تتصلين وتقولين ليهم ..
ام حمد: دويه انيتن ما ينقال ليش شي.. الا تفضحينا فضاح..
فاطمة : كيفي .. من زمان ما نسافر .. لحظة بقوم اجيب التيلفون ..
ام حمد: الله يساعدني عليش .. 
وراحت فاطمة وجابت تيلفونها علشان تتصل الى خالتها ام علاوي ويقولون اليها عن السفرة ..

ام حمد: السلام عليكم ..
ام علاوي .. عليكم السلام .. هلاااا خيووو شخبارش .. وش فيش ما تسالين ولا شي ..
ام حمد: اني الي ما اسال لو انتون .. 
ام علاوي : تدرين بالمشاغل يا اختي .. محد يقدر يتصل الى احد ..
ام حمد: انزين بقول ليش .. بنسافر سوريا .. اسبوع الجاي .. اذا تبغون تسافروون ويانا ..
ام علاوي : والله خوووش فكرة .. اوك .. احجزووو لينا وياكم ..
ام حمد: ان شاء الله .. بس اليوم طرشي ليي جوازش وجواز علاوي وابو علاوي ..
ام علاوي : ان شاء الله بس بعد ويانا وحدة ..
ام حمد: وحدة !! منهي بعد ..
ام علاوي : بتي ..
ام حمد: بتش !! من متى عندش يت بعد ..
ام علاوي : من اليوم ورايح عندي بت اسمها مروة ..
ام حمد: يووووووو .. قاعدة تتطنزين ويايي يعني ..
ام علاوي : لا ما اطنز .. ومرة ثانية بقول ليش السالفة ..
ام حمد: عجل اليوم مريني العصر .. قولي ليي السالفة وجيبي الجوازات ..
ام علاوي : ان شاء الله .. 
ام حمد: يالله مع السلامة ..
ام علاوي : الله يسلمش ..

الساعة 5 العصر .. راحت ام علاوي .. ومروة .. بيت اختها زينب (ام حمد) وعرفتهم ع مروة .. ودخلت قلبهم بسرعه .. وحبوها .. وقالت ليهم السالفة .. اول شي انصدمووو .. بعدين عادي .. اتعودووو ع السالفه .. واستانست فاطمة ان فيه وحدة بتصير وياها في السفر .. يعني ما بتملل .. 

مر يومين ع علاوي .. وهو كله في غرفته .. لا يتصل الى احد .. ولا شي .. واذا يتصلون فيه ربعه .. ما يرد عليهم .. وحتى ايميل ما يفتح .. ذاك اليوم اتصل فيه .. احمد .. فوق العشرين مرة .. وخاف عليه .. لان ما رد عليه .. قال اروح اشوفه في بيتهم .. يمكن فيه شي .. 

رن الجرس بيت علاوي .. وكانت ام علاوي ويه مروة .. قاعدين في الصالة .. يتابعووون مسلسل عديل الروح .. وعلاوي كالعادة في غرفته .. 

مروة : خالة اروح افتح الباب .. 
ام علاوي : قومي له بدون ما تستاذنين .. البيت بيتش صار ..
مروة: لا قلت يمكن جاتي اجي وتفتحه .. بس اشوفها للحين ما جت ام علاوي: تدرين فيها خايبة تحقر ساعات .. تعطيش الاذون الصمخة ..
مروة : ههههههه مو بس هي كل الخدم جذي .. 
ام علاوي : انزين يالله قومي قبل لا يهرب الي جاي ..

قامت مروة .. وفتحت الباب .. من شافت احمد ع الباب استحت ..ونزلت راسها ..

مروة وهي منزلة راسها : نعم ..
احمد: علوي موجود..
مروة : اييييي اتفضل ..
ودخل احمد .. وهو مستغرب من الي فتحت ليه الباب .. يقول من هذى بعد .. ما اظن ان هي خدامة لان حليوة ههههه .. وراح يسلم على ام علاوي ..
احمد: السلام عليكم .. شخبارش خالة .. 
ام علاوي : هلااااا احمد .. وينك .. وش فيك ولا تبين ولا شي ..
احمد: وش اسوي يا خالة .. اتصل حق علوي الحين يمكن يومين.. ولا يرد عليي .. عسى ما شر ؟؟ وش فيه ..
ام علاوي : الشر ما يجيك يا ولدي .. مافيه شي ولا شي .. فيه بس دلاعه .. 
احمد: يعنيي .. مالت عليه .. وانا خايف عليه .. اقول يمكن مريض او شي ..يالله عجل استاذن انا بركب اليه فوق .. 
ام علاوي : اوك .. البيت بيتك .. اخذ راحتك ..

دق الباب ع علوووي .. وشافه بعد مايرد .. وعقب شوي فتح علوي الباب .. 

احمد: انجان بعد ما فتحته ..
علاوي : ادخل انزييين فكنا ..
احمد: وش فيك يا اخي اتكلمني بهل الاسلوب .. 
علاوي : وش اسوي بعدد .. حظي هل الايام كله نحس في نحس .. مادري وش اسوي في حالي اقتل روحي يعني احسن .. وقعد يصيح احمد: هذا مو علاوي الي يصيح .. انا خبري علوووي .. صبور ويستحمل كل الي يصيده ..
علاوي : وش اسوي يا خوووك .. مافيه عندنا حل ثاني غير الصياح .. اول شي نوور .. والحين هذه الي اسمها مروة ..
احمد: من بعد مروة .. 
علاوي : اختي .. 
احمد مستغرب حده : اختك !!
علاوي : اييييييي اختي من لحمي ودمي .. 
احمد: هيهيهيه تتطنز ويايي يعني ..
علاوي : لاااااا .. 
احمد: انزييييييين واختك .. مو انت قبل كنت تقول ياريت عندي اخت ..
علاوي : أي اخت عاد مو جذي .. مو من امي من ام ثانية .. وشرح الى احمد كل القصة .. 
احمد: انزيييييييييين .. مو اول واحد انت ولا اخر واحد الي تصيده جذي .. خلااااص علووي الي صار صار .. ولا بتقدر اتغير في شي.. واقبل في الامر الواقع ..
علاوي : مو قادر حتى اطالع في وجها .. او اقعد وياها .. 
احمد: لاااا علوي انت غلطان .. لان هي ماليها ذنب بالي صار .. وهي بعد تعذبت .. والحين صارت يتيمة .. يعن ماعندها غيركم .. وانت الحين لازم تروح تكلمها .. وتنسى الي صار ..
علاوي :........
احمد: مو تسكت وابغيك تسوي الي قلت ليك عنه .. والحين انا استاذن .. لان جاي بس اطمن عليك ..
علاوي : لا خلك ويايي الليلة .. عشاني ..
احمد حس ان علاوي محتاج اليه .. من جذي وافق ع طلبه .. ونام عنده ..
ان شاء الله عجبكم البارت .. انتظرووووني في البارت القادم .. احم احم ..ولا تحرموني من الردود الحلوة ..

----------


## بحور العشق

يلااا حبيبتي
كملي لنا
الصراحة القصة روعة
قعدت انطرها بس تأخروا فيها
وانشالل بعد انتي ما تتأخرين علينه بعد

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

البارت الاثنا عشر
صدفة ومن بين كل الناس علقني من يوم شفته وعيني جت في عينه حسيت شي بعيونوا حيل يجذبني لما ابتسم وبانت بوجهي تلاوينه ..

هذه الاغنية الى كانت تسمعها فطوووم وهي قاعدة على النت .. وامها خربت عليها .. 

ام حمد: فطمووووو ..
فاطمة : نعم ..
ام حمد: عاد بندي هل الاغاني .. عورتين راسنا ..
فاطمة : اووووف حتى في غرفتي ما يخلوني ع راحتي ..
ام حمد: انزين يا طايحه النصبة .. اتصلي حق اخووش .. من رجع من شهر العسل ما شفناه ولا اتصل الينا ..
فاطمة : بعد وش يسوي فيش من زمان حصل المرة .. بعد حقويش يتصل فيش..
ام حمد: مالت تتصلين لو كف الحين ع راسش..
فاطمة : اوووووف عورتون راسي .. حنة حنة حنة ع راسي .. هذا الي فالحين فيه ..
ام حمد: فطمووو .. بعد كلمة بتشوفين شي ما شفتينه ..
فاطمة : هااااش التيلفون اتصلي .. فكيني ..
ام حمد: فطموووو مافيه سفر خلااااص ام اللسان ..
فاطمة : لا كلشي ولا السفر .. خلااااص سوري مامي .. وراحت تبوسها ع راسها ..
بعدين اتصلت ام حمد الى ولدها ..

حمد: هلاااااااا باختي القمر .. 
ام حمد: لا مو اختك امك ..
حمد: هلااااااااا بامي الحلوة ..
ام حمد: أي أي تدري يعني ان عندك ام .. وينك انت لا تسال ولا تمرنا ؟؟
حمد: وش اسوي امااه الحين اسبوعين مريضة ريم .. مادري وش فيها ..
ام حمد: لا يكووون حملت الجاهلة .. وتخفقها من الدراسه ..
حمد: هههههههه .. لا مو حامل .. بس مصخنة حدها ..
ام حمد: بااااااااال اسبوعين فيها اصخونة .. بتموووت الجاهلة ..
حمد: وش نسوي بعد .. تروح وترجع عليها ..
ام حمد: مو تسكت قوووم ودها المستشفى ..
حمد: وديتها بس مافيه فايدة .. 
ام حمد: يووووووو .. عجل احنا اليوم العصر بنجي نشوفها .. 
حمد: تعالووو البيت بيتكم .. 
ام حمد: يالله اكو فضحتنا فطمووو .. تقول خلص الكردت .. مع السلامة ..
حمد: الله يسلمش ..
فاطمة : بل بل 10 دقايق وانتين تهدرين ويه ولدش ..
ام حمد: 10 دقايق يعني وااجد .. مالت بس ..
فاطمة : لا شوي .. طار الكردت ..
ام حمد: بلا رزالة عليي .. بشحن ليش بعدين ..
فاطمة : ابغي 20 دينار .. 
ام حمد: ماتبغين 20 كف ؟؟
فاطمة : اوووووووف .. وهي مغاورة عن امها .. وكملت مشاركتها في المنتدى ..
ام حمد: صبري لكن بقطع عليش واير النت .. بخليش تصيحين .. يا ام السان .. وطلعت عنها .. 

(نرجع الى بيت علاوي (
علاوي وهو نازل من على الدرج : امااااه ..
ونزل الصالة ما شافها هناك .. شاف بس مروة .. وهي قاعدة صوب التيلفزيون ..
مروة : هلا علوووي ..
ما عطاها وجه.
مروة : وش فيك ؟؟ خالتي مو هني .. نايمة في غرفتها ..
علاوي : اهااا .. مشكورة .. وتوه بيركب فوق مرة ثانية ..
مروة : علوووووووي ..
علاوي : نعم ..
مروة : ليش يعني ما تبغي تقعد ويايي .. مو عاجبتنك قعدتي وياكم ؟؟ اذا مو عاجبتنك من الحين بروح بيتنا ..
علاوي كسرت خاطره : لاااااااا .. هذا بيتش مثل ما هو بيتنا ..
مروة : عجل ليش احسك متضايق مني .. اني وش سويت ؟؟
علاوي : ما سويتين شي .. بس انا متضايق شوي من شي خاص فيني..
مروة : انزين يصير تقول ليي وش الي مضايقنك .. يمكن اقدر اساعدك ..
علاوي : لا ما يحتاج لان انحلت المشكلة ..
مروة : انزين وش رايك اليوم نطلع ويه بعض نروح نتعشى ؟؟
علاوي : اوك .. وهو يبتسم ليها ركب فوق ..

مروة حست بارتياح لما قال ليها اوك .. قالت الحين شوي شوي بتقرب من اخويي .. لان ماليي غيره بهل الدنيا .. ولا هو الي اخت غيري .. ان شاء الله يعتبرني صديقة واخت .. الي يشكي اليها همه .. وتشكي اليه همها .. 

الساعه 5 العصر ..راحت ام حمد ويه فطووم .. بيت حمد علشان يشوفون ريم .. وشافوها وسألووو عن احوالها .. وقعدووو وياهم يمكن ساعه جذي تقريبا .. بعدين رجعوووا بيتهم ..

عقب صلاه المغرب دقت مروة الباب .. ع اخوها علوووي .. 
علاوي : من .. 
مروة : هذه اني .. مروة .. 
علاوي : دشي الباب مفتوح .. 
مروة دشت الغرفه .. اني جاية اذكرك علشان نطلع ..
علاوي : انا ما نسيت .. بس الحين ادش اسبح واتبرز .. ونطلع ع طووول .. 
مروة : واني بعد عجل بروح اتبرز .. 
علاوي : اوك خلال ساعة تقريبا.. بنطلع اتفقنا .. 
مروة : اتقفنا وهي تعمز اليه في عيونها ..

وعقب ساعه .. طلع علاوي ويه اخته مروة .. وراحووو مجمع البحرين .. وقعدووو هناك يتمشووون ويه بعض .. ويدخلووون المحلات الي هناك .. واشترت مروة ثياب .. ونعل وشنط من هناك .. وعلاوي بس اشتره اليه .. عطر من الحواج .. بعدين راحووو جيان علشان يشترووون ليهم اغراض السفر .. وعقب ما خلصووو من التسويق راحووو وقعدووو في المطاعم وطلبووو ليهم باستا من يم يم تري .. وبعدين راحووو البيت .. وشافووو ام علاوي في الصالة تحارسهم ..

مروة : هلا خاله ..
ام علاوي : هلا بتي .. ها استانستووون ..
مروة : اييييييييي .. اول مروة احس استانس جذي ..
ام علاوي : دوووم ان شاء الله هل الطلعات مو يوم ..
علاوي : هههههههه لا ان شاء الله على امرش كل يوووووم ..
مروة : احم .. من قدي بعد .. اطلع ويه واحد قمرر الكل يحسدني لاني امشي وياه ..
علاوي : ههههههههه عاد مو لهل الدرجة ..
ام علاوي : ههههههه .. انزين يالله روحووو نامووو لان باجر علينا سفرة من الصبح ..
مروة : ان شاء الله .. وراحت وباستها على راسها .. وقالت ليها تصبحين ع خير ..

بعدين راحووو كل واحد ع غرفته .. علشان يناموون .. باجر عليهم سفرة .. ..
(الصبح في بيت ام حمد)
قعدت ام حمد .. وشافت فاطمة للحين نايمة .. وراحت اليها الغرفه .
ام حمد: فطمووووو .. ام النوم .. 
ولا قعدت فاطمة .. في سابع نومة ..
ام حمد: قوووومي اكو الباص وصل .. لا نهرب عنش ..
من سمعت ان الباص بيهرب عنها نطت ..
فاطمة : يووووووو ولا يقعدوني بعد.. الحين شلون ابرز روحي .. ما يصييييير ..
ام حمد: قوووومي .. باقي ساعتين ويوصل ..
فاطمة : عجل وش فيش تزهقيني تقولين ليي وصل..
ام حمد: لو ما قلنا ليش جذي ما قمتين من نومش .. ام النوووم ..
فاطمة : يالله انزين بقوووم اسبح وببرز روحي ..

وعقب ساعتين .. راحوا بيت ام علاوي وام حمد .. شارع البديع .. مكان الي يوقف الباص .. وركبووو شنطهم .. وبعدين حارسوووا لما يكتملون الناس الي وياهم .. ومشوووا .. على الصلوات ع محمد..


وصلووو عند الجسر .. وقفوهم الامن .. وقال الى السايق .. ما يصير ان انتون اطوفووون من الجسر .. لان مافيه الا سايق واحد .. انزين وبعدين .. اتصلووو حق واحد علشان يجيب .. ليسن واحد كان وياهم في الباص .. يازعم السايق الثاني .. بعدين يوم انحلت هذى المشكلة ..طلعووو ليهم حجة ثانية .. ان ماعندهم مطارق مال حريق ؟؟ يقولون علشان اذا صار حريق يكسرووون النوافذ ويطلعووون منها ( فلم هندي هو ) هههههههه .. انزين وبعدين انحلت المشكلة .. واصلوو طريقهم الى سوريا .. الحين صار وقت صلاه المغرب .. وقفوهم عند المحطة علشان يصلون ويتعشووون .
عقب ما خلصووو من الصلاه .. تعشووو .. بعدين واصلووو الطريق .. الا عقب ساعه من مشى الباص .. من المحطة .. الا مرة وحدة ما سمعووو الا مروة تقول ..

مروة : يووووو .. ما تشتمووون ريحة وايرات .. 
وهم كانووو اخر ناس قاعدين .. 
ام علاوي : اييييييييي .. عفر حريقة ..
ماسمعووو الا وحدة من النسوان تصارخ وتقول .. وقفوووو الباص حريــــــــــــــــــــــــقة ..
سمع السايق .. وقف الباص مرة وحدة وسط الشارع .. ويقول : نزلووووووو بسرعه (صار فلم هندي عدل )
وبعدين كل واحد نزل بسرعه بسرعه .. الا وحدة نزلت بدون نعال .. والثانية بدون حجاب .. وحدة عليها للحاف بس .. صارت حالتهم حالة .. وحدة نزلت بدون ما تنزل بتها الصغيرة النايمة .. ههههههههه صارت حالتهم مأساوية .. فلم هندي حقيقي .. خخخخخخخ.. وبعدين ركبووو الصبيان فوق الباص وشافووو ان البانكة محترقة .. وفصلوو وايراتها .
علاوي : يالله خلااااص ركبووو مافيه شي .. 
فاطمة : لاااااااااا ماني راكبة .. لان حلمتي الي حلمتها ما صارت كامل .. صارت نصها .. .. يرجعونا البحرين احسن .. بعدين ينفجر علينا الباص .. وتتحقق الحلمة .. ماني .. أني كنت حاسة ان بيصيدنا شي ..وصار..
مروة: يرجعونا او يغيرون لينا الباص .. اني وحدة مابركب بعد ..
علاوي : وش فيكم انتون .. قلنا ليكم مافيه شي ركبووو خلصونا .. خلونا نروح بالسلامة ..وبلا هرار واجد .. حاسة وهرار .. صلووو على النبى ولا بيصدنا شي..
فاطمة : الموتة وحدة .. وركبت الباص بالغصب .. 

ركبووو الباص .. ويوم ثاني الصبح .. وصلووو السيدة زينب .. وسكنووو في شقة فيها ثلاث غرف .. غرفه الى علاوي بروحه . وغرفه فيها فاطمة ومروة .. وغرفه الثالثة فيها ام علاوي وام حمد..
ومن السفرة .. صارت مروة صديقه فاطمة .. كانهم يعرفون بعض من زمان .. وعلاوي عرف شخصية فاطمة الي ما كان يعرفها .. الطيبة والحنان .. والحلاوة .. 

كانو على الغدة كلهم يتغدون .. 

علاوي : وش رايكم نروح يوم واحد لبنان ..
مروة : اييييي .. اني ربعي كانووو يتكلمون عنها وصار خاطري اروح ..
فاطمة : أي أي عاش ولد خالتي .. يالله متى بنروح عاد..
علاوي : ههههههه .. اول شي ناخذ موافقه ام علاوي .. وام حمد بعد له .. 
ام علاوي : والله عليي اني عادي .. 
ام حمد: اختي ام علاوي بتروح يعني اكيد اني بعد ..
علاوي : عجل اتفقنا .. الحين بس اروح احجز لينا تذاكر .. بنشوووف أي يوم نروح .. يمكن باجر او عقب باجر وش رايكم ..
فاطمة : خوفتي نروح البحرين واحنا مارحنا ..
علاوي : هههههههه مالت على فيسش انزين .. علاوي اذا يقول شي يسوي .. يعني يسوي .. قلت نسافر لبنان يعني نسافر ..
مروة : انزين عن الهرار الي ما يخلص انت الحين روح احجز لينا تذاكر .. واحنا بنروح الحرم الحين علشان نزور وبعدين بنروح نتسوق ..
علاوي : لا مافيه طلعه بروحكم .. حارسوني بروح وياكم ..
فاطمة : لا مو بروحنا بنروح ويه خالتي وامي ..
علاوي : امي ما تروح اسواق ولا خالتي .. يعني انا بروح وياكم .. مو مجنون انا اخليكم بروحكم 
مروة : يعني تخاف علينا ..
علاوي : يعني اذا ما خفت على اختي وبت خالتي بخاااف على من ويالله انا اخليكم ونتلاقى في الحرم ..

وبعدين راح علاوي وحجز ليهم التذاكر وكان موعد السفر للبنان باجر . واستانسوو حدهم يوم قال ليهم ..

مروة : الاااااااااي ويلي على روحي اخيرا بروح لبنان ..
فاطمة : ويلييي عليي اني بعد .. صراحه خوووش سفرة .. اول مرة اسافر واستانس جذي ..
علاوي : تدرون انكم هبلان ههههههه ..
مروة : كيفنا احنا كيفنا ويوووو ..
فاطمة : متى يجي باجر .. 
علاوي : خلكم من باجر الحين وخلونا نروح السوق .. لو ما تبون تروحون .. 

بعدين راحوو السوق .. وتسوقووو .. علاوي ما اشتره ليه ولا شي .. يقول ما عجباه شي .. اما مروة وفاطمة .. اشترووو السوق كلها .. تدرون البنات اذا يروحون الاسواق .. 
وخلصووو من التسوق .. وراحووو الشقة .. تعابة حدهم كل واحد راح ع غرفته ونام في سابع نومة .. وقعدووو يوم ثاني الصبح .. وركبووو في الباص الي بيوديهم لبنان ..
وقفهم الباص علشان يتريقون .. 

ام علاوي : هدويه المكان الي جايبنة فيه .. 
علاوي : وش فيه اكو وش حلاوته له .. 
ام علاوي : مو على الحلاوة .. برررررد حده .. مو قادرة ..
علاوي : هههههههههه بعد حسبالش البحرين .. 
ام علاوي : أي والله اكو عقب جم يوم بنروح الى الحر .. 

بعدين اتريقووو .. وعقب ما تريقووو .. واصلووو رحلتهم الى لبنان اول ما وصلووو هناك .. ركبووو في قارب .. ودار فيهم وهم يدورون .. وذاك مشغل الاغاني حدها .. ويشوفون المناظر الطبيعية .. الي تسحر ..
فاطمة : ويلي ع هل المناظر .. تشرح الخاطر .. 
مروة : أي والله .. كأنه محسرين ماعندنا هل المناظر في البحرين ماعندنا الا جبل الدخان .. لا ولا يسمى جبل بعد .. شوفي هل الجبال بس..
ام علاوي : بسكم عاد عقرة ع البحرين .. 
ام حمد: ههههههههه وش دراني عنهم ولا كأنها بلدهم .. 
علاوي : سكتووو عاد لو ويش قلتون .. لو وين رحتون مصيركم للبحرين .. ام المليون نخلة ..
فاطمة : لا ام مليون اشارة مرور ههههههه

عقب رحلتهم البحرية .. راحووو علشان يركبون في التلفريك .. اول ماشافته مروة قالت ..
مروة : بل ماني راكبة اخااااااااف ..
فاطمة : مالت عليش الا وش حلاوته تشوفين لبنان بكبرها منه ..
مروة : اييييي ادري بس يخوووف شوفيه انتين ..
علاوي انزين ماتبغين تركبين قعدي انا وفاطمة بنركب ..
مروة : لا بركب .. مو كل يوم اني بجي ..

عقب الكلام الطويل الي ما يخلص بينهم .. راحووو هم الثلاثة وركبووو في التلفريك .. واستانسووو حدهم .. اولهم مروة الي كانت خايفة بالبداية.. بس بعدين قالت ياريت كل يوم نجي ..
وعقب ما خلصووو من التلفريك .. راحوو مغارة جعيتا .. اول ما دخلوها ..
فاطمة : وااااااااااااو كشوووووووخي حدها .. 
مروة : ماعندي شي اقوله غير روووووعه ..
علاوي : انزين خلونا نكمل طريقنا داخل له .. 
مشووو شوي داخل المغارة .. شافووو نقعه ماي هناك .. والناس واقفين وبها ويفلتون فيها أي عملة عندهم .. 

مروة : حق وي يعني يسووون جذي ..
علاوي : هذا الله يسلمش .. اذا عندش امنية تفلتين أي .. عملة عندش .. وتقولين الامنية الي عندش وتتحقق ..
فاطمة : هررراررر يعني .. وش عليش منهم امشي بس..
مروة : انزين هرار واحنا وش علينا اكو عندي ربية من البحرين .. بفلتها وبجي ..
فاطمة : مو بس انتين بجي وياش ..
علاوي : بل بل عليش توش تقولين هرار والحين بتروحين ..
فاطمة : كيفي ..
وراحووو وفلتووو الربابي الي عندهم وقالووو امنيتهم .. وكملووو الطريق ولما خلصووو .. في جزء ثاني في المغارة .. يروحون في قارب .. ماااااي .. وذاك الماي بااااااارد حده .. والمغارة بعد باردة .

علاوي :الحين بنركب بس حطوا بالكم 
فاطمة ومروة: ان شاااااء الله
وعقب ما خلصووو من رحلة المغارة .. طلعووو برة وشافووو ام علاوي وام حمد ينتظرونهم .. وبعدين ركبووو الباص .. وداهم متحف المشاهير .. هناك شافووو المشاهير منهم .. اطول رجل في العالم .. ومشاهير واجد ما اذكرهم .. 
بعدين رجعوووا سوريا مرة ثانية .. وقعدووو فيها يمكن اسبوع بعد .. بعدين رجعووو البحرين ..

ان شاء الله عجبكم البارت .. انتظروني في البارت الجاي .. بتعرفون وش بيصير بين علاوي وذيك المجهولة .. هل بتضل مجهولة او بيعرفها .. واذا تبغوون تعرفون من هي .. شوفوووني في البارت الي بعده

----------


## بحور العشق

الالالاي البارت عجيب
يلاا في انتظارج حبيبتي
لا تتأخرين علينه

ومشكورة

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

..
لما رجعووو من السفر .. صار ليهم يومين .. كان علاوي قاعد بروحه في غرفته مو عارف وش يسوي .. قال ماليي الا افتح ايميلي الثاني الي ضفتها فيه

علاوي : السلام ..
.....: عليكم السلام ..
علاوي : شخبارش .. وش مسوية .. ليش وحشة ..
......: الحمد لله بخير .. شلون ليي وحشة وانت ثاني مرة تكلمني ..
علاو ي: لا مو اول مرة .. انا علوووي .. اذا تذكريني ..
واستغربت من يوم قال علوووي ..
....: علوووووووي !!!
علاوي : أي علوووي .. وش فيش مستغربة ..
......: مستغربة لان اخر يوم كلمتك فيه .. في ذاك الايميل .. ما توقعتك ان انت تكلمني مرة ثانية ..
علاوي : وانا بعد ما توقعت نفسي ان اكلمش .. بس مادري ذاك اليوم ما حصلت احد غيرش اشكي ليه همي .. 
.....: وليش اني بالذات يعني .. ليش مو احد غيري ..
علاوي : ما دري احس بشعور غير اتجاهش ..
....: شعور شنو .
علاوي : ماعرف شلون اشرح ليش .. او شلون اقول ليش ..
....: ما يحتاج تشرح ولا شي .. قول بالمختصر ..
علاوي : مرة ثانية بقول ليش الحين ما اقدر .. 
......: ليش ما تقدر يعني .. 
علاوي : بس مشغووول اختي تبغي تقعد ع النت .. 
....: اوك ع راحتك .. سي يووو علوي ..
علاوي : سي يو توو .. 

قالت في خاطرها .. معقولة يعني .. معقولة ان علوووي يحبني !! 
لا لا لا ما اعتقد ان هو يحبني .. علوي من النوع الي ما يحبون ولا يحسون .. لو بيحبني او بيحس فيني انجان حباني من زمان مو من الحين .. يالله بنشووف مرة ثانية وش يقول .. 

في المسنجر :
احمد: مريمووو وش فيش حاقرتني .. 
مريم : احمد مو حاقرتنك بس مشغولة شوي .. وش اسوي يعني .
احمد: مشغولة في وي .. تكلمين احد يعني .. 
مريم : لا ما اكلم احد .. قاعدة اقرأ .. 
احمد: تقرين وي ؟؟ 
مريم : ما اقدر ع الفضوول .. اقراء قصة .. في منتدى 
احمد: انزين وش اسمها القصة بروح اقراها انا بعد ؟؟
مريم : اوووووووف صدق مللتني احمد .. وعطته الوصلة مالت القصة ..
احمد: اييييييي هذا انتون يا البنات موتكم تقرووون قصص الحب والخيانة والهرار .. 
مريم : ههههههه وش ورانا احنا يعني .. 
احمد: وراش عقب اسبوعين مدرسة .. قومي برزي اغراضش احسن من مقابلة هل القصة ..
مريم :والله كيفي اني.. مريول وفصلت ليي .. باقي عليي شيلات وهرار يعني .. 
احمد: انزين وهل الهرار متى ناوية تشترينهم .. 
مريم : واني وش دراني ماعندي احد يوديني .. بروح ويه نورووو 
احمد: افااا انا موجود وتقولين ما عندش احد يوديش..
مريم :جيف عندك ليسن واني ما ادري .. 
احمد: او انتين ها .. لزماً تفشليني .. يعني عندي اخوووي يوديني اذا ابغي .. او سايق علاوي هع هع ..
مريم : مالت عليك .. الحين اني اروح ويه اخوووك ؟؟ 
احمد: اييييييي انا وياش مو بروحش وياه .. 
مريم : لا استحي وتدري فيني .. 
احمد: لا ما ادري فيش اول مرة اسمع مريمووو خجووولة ههههه خبري وجها بليته هع هع .. 
مريم : الحين كف ع خشمك .. 
احمد: ما تقدرين .. ويووووووو 
مريم : لا اقدر .. بس اشوفك براويك .. والله .. صدق ما تستحي ع وجهك .. 
احمد: جيف شايفتني وي الا تقولين ليي هل الحجي .. باااااي .. 
مريم : يه يازعم زعلت .. 

وطلع احمد من المسنجر .. وقالت مريمووو في خاطرها .. من صدقه يعني زعل اووووووووف .. خلى يولي بقرأ القصة احسن الحين عقب شوي بدش ..وكملت قصتها .. وشاركت في المنتدى .. واحمد للحين ما دش ع المسنجر .. 

مريم : وش اسوي اني الحيييين .. ماليي الا نورووو حلالة المشاكل بروح اتصل فيها ..

نور: هلا والله بالغايبين .. 
مريم : هلا حبيبتي .. نوروووو ابغي منش خدمة ..
نور : أي ادري اني ما تتصلين مني والطريق قولي الي تبغينه ..
مريم : ابغيش تتصلين حق احمدووو .. 
نور : ليش اني يعني اتصلي انتين .. 
مريم : اني زعلان مني .. مادري ع ويه .. 
نور : ههههههههه مالت عليش حسبالي فيه شي مهم الحين .. 
مريم : ويعني هذا مو شي مهم .. 
نور : مهم عندش يمكن ..
مريم : قولي ما تبغين تساعديني .. 
نور : اساعدش في ويييييييه .. 
مريم : تتصلين فيه .. وتشوفين اذا هو زعلان مني او لا .. 
نور : مريم .. صدق انش فاضة .. اني مو فاضية حق هراركم ..
مريم : لا مو هرار .. 
نور : هرار .. وتدرين ان مو اول مرة يصير جذي .. 
مريم : بس هل المرة طول في الزعل .. 
نور : يزعل لوقت الي يبغي .. بس في النهاية بيجي يكلمش وتدرين مريم : اوك مشكورة ما ابغي منش شي .. 
نور : طنقرتين يا زعم .. ههههههههه 
مريم : لا .. بااااااااي .. 
نور : باي

(في بيت حمد )
ريم : حموووود ..
حمد: عيونه انتين .. امري تتدللي .. 
ريم : ما جبت الحلويات حق الليلة نسيت له .. 
حمد: لا ما نسيت .. بجيبهم عقب صلاه المغرب .. 
ريم : انزييييييييين .. قوم ساعدني في العشاء ..
حمد: تامرين امر .. جم ريمي عندي انا ..
ريم : احم .. احم..

وبرزووو العشاء .. لان الليلة عازمين .. ام ريم .. وام علاوي .. وابو علاوي .. وعلاوي .. ومروة .. وام حمد .. وفاطمة .. يعني عزيمة الاهل .. وحمد قال الى صديق العمر .. اسمه وليد .. ما يقدر ما يقول اليه .. يعتبره واحد من الاهل .. 

عاد فطمووو كانه منزهقة على هل العزيمة .. فاضحة امها من الصبح تبغي تروح بيت اخوها .. لان الله يسلمكم .. من هواياتها الطبخ و الاكل .. والعزيمة فيها اكل واااجد من جذي ما تبغي يفوتها .. هع هع..

فاطمة : ياربييييي متى تصير المغرب .. 
ام حمد: بسش طحنة على راسي .. انفجر راسي منش .. 
فاطمة : اتمللت واني احارس .. واحشيني ابغي اشوفهم بسرعه .. 
ام حمد: واحشينش .. لو واحشنش الاكل .. 
فاطمة : جيف شايفتيني .. منزهقة مو شايفه اكل من قبل .. او ما عمري اكلت .. 
ام حمد: بتي واعرفش ام الاكل ..
فاطمة : بعد وش ورايي اني غير الاكل والنوم والنت .. ههههههههه
ام حمد: اييي ما وراش شي .. خب شغل البيت كله عليي اني لو اموووت قدامش ما قمتين شلتين خلقة .. 
فاطمة : أي أي عندش انتين كله ما اسوي .. كل الشغل الي اسوي اليش ما اشتغل .. 
ام حمد: مادري وش مسوية ليي .. حتى غرفتش اني ساعات اروح وارتبها .. 
فاطمة : ما صار يومين عدلتينها ليي .. 
ام حمد: يومين ها .. بس صبري يا ناكرة النعمة براويش .. 
فاطمة : هع هع غلبناها ويوووووووو .. وع طووول ركضت غرفتها ..
ام حمد: عمرها ما بتكبر هل لبنية .. الله يخلف عليها بعقل ..

وصار وقت العزيمة .. اذن اذان المغرب .. وصلووو .. وراحووو كلهم بيت حمد .. 

ريم : توه منور بيتنا .. 
فاطمة : أي ادري منور بوجودي ..
مروة : يالله عاد .. بوجودي اني .. 
حمد: ههههههههه مالت عليكم .. منور بوجود الكل .. 
فاطمة : انزين ولمتى بعد بتعشونا .. 
حمد: بل بل عليش هذ الي هامنش .. حارسي شوي بعد ..
فاطمة : وحق وي بعد نحارس .. اكو الجماعة موجودة كلها..
حمد: لا ناقص وليد .. 
فاطمة : من هو هذا وليد بعد .. 
حمد: اذا وصل بتعرفينه .. 
وتوهم مخلصين الحجي الا سمعووو الجرس يرن .. 
ريم : والله ان هو ولد حلال..اكو وصل .. 
وراح حمد علشان يفتح اليه الباب .. 

ودخلوووو بعدين على الجماعة الي قاعدين .. وسلم وليد عليهم .. وبعدين راحووو كلهم غرفة الطعام وقعدووو ع طاولة الطعام .. وقامووو ياكلووون .. وهم ياكلووون .. اكيد سوالف .. ولما وليد يتكلم .. فطوووم تقعد وطالع فيه .. كل كلمه كان يقولها .. تعجبنها .. وهو بعد عجبها ..وقالت في خاطرها ..
خوووش صبي .. تفكيره حليو .. وشكله حليو .. وطيب .. واخلاق الف وحدة تتمناه .. مالت عليي اني .. وش فيني قاعدة افكر فيه .. 
قطعت تفكيرها مروة .. 
مروة : فطوووم .. 
فاطمة : هااا .. 
مروة : وش فيش ساعه صار فيني اناديش .. 
فاطمة : وش تبغين .. 
مروة : طاوليني صحن التبولة .. 
فاطمة : هاااش متفرغه .. مافي الا اني اطاولش وياه .. 
مروة : انزين اكلتيني .. اسفه ..
ومروة ذاك الوقت ما عجبتها طريقة كلام فاطمة وياها .. ولما خلصووو من الغذاء .. راحووو الصالة علشان يشربوون شاي .. ولاحظ علاوي ان اخته فيها شي .. 

علاوي : مروة .. وش فيش مو طبيعيه .. 
مروة : مافيني شي .. بس اكلم فاطمة وماعجبتني طريقه كلامها ويايي .. كاني قاعدة اطر منها شي .. 
علاوي : وش عليش منها .. تعفسين مزاجش ع شي ما يسوى .. 
مروة : لا ما احب احد يكلمني جذي .. 
علاوي : انزين يمكن مو قصدها.. خلاااص عشاني انا انسي الي صار .. 
مروة : اوك علشانك انت بس ..

صارت الساعه .. 12 تقريبآ كل واحد راح بيتهم .. وعلاوي ع طول على النت .. واستانس يوم شافها اون لاين .. 

علاوي: هلا .. 
....: وغلا .. شخبارك 
علاوي : الحمد لله بشوفتش .. 
.....: دوم مو يوم .. 
علاوي : يدوم عزش ونبض قلبش .. 
......: انزين علوووي .. قررت تقول ليي وش الي كنت بتقولة .. 
علاوي : ايييي .. 
....: يالله انتظر اني .. 
علاي: انا صراحه بدون مقدمات .. وبدون لف ودوران .. احبش ..
لما شافت الكلمة .. انصدمت ..
.....: تحبني ؟؟ !! 
علاوي : ايييييييي احبش .. 
.....: تدري اني من ؟؟ 
علاوي : لا ما ادري .. بس الي اعرفه ان انا احبش .. 
......: متاكدة لو عرفت اني من ما بتحبني .. 
علاوي : لا لو من تكونين بظل احبش .. 
.....: اني فاطمة .. بت خالتك .. 
بيه وذاك الوقت علاوي .. حصل صدمة كبيييييييرة .. كلش ما توقعها ان تكون هي .. وظل ساااكت مدة..
فاطمة : وش فيك علوي سكت .. 
علاوي : مافيني شي .. بس منصدم من السالفه حدددددددي..
فاطمة : وها للحين عند كلامك ان انت اتحبني ؟؟ 
علاوي : ايييييييي عند كلامي ولا بغيره .. 
فاطمة : بس فات الاوان علاوي .. 
علاوي : فاات الاوان لييييش ؟؟
فاطمة : لاني اني ما ابادلك مثل الشعور .. 
علاوي : لا مو معقووووووولة .. تحبيني انتين وانا متاكد..
فاطمة : كنت احبك .. بس الحين حبك صار ماضي بنسبة حقي .. 
علاوي : لاااااااااا انتين وش قاعدة تقولييين .. 
فاطمة : قاعدة اقول الصدق .. والواقع .. انت حبيت شخصيتي المجهولة .. ما حبيتني لاني فاطمة .. 
علاوي .....
فاطمة : شفيك سكتتت .. كلامي ما عجبك .. اسفه علوووي اني ما اقدر ابادلك مثل الشعور .. 
علاوي : انتين مو فاطمة الي اعرفها .. 
فاطمة : فاطمة الي تعرفها اتغيرت .. وانت الي غيرتها يا علاوي .. انت الي خليتني احبك .. واعيش سنين .. واني احبك .. وانت ما كنت تحس بإحساسي .. بس الحين بتحس .. بااااااااااي 

وسكرت ايميلها.. وصار علاوي مجرد ماااضي .. وانتهى .. والحين تقدر تشوووف حياتها .. من غير علاوي .. .. وقامت تصيييييييح .. مو لان كسر خاطرها علاوي .. لا لان ولد خالتها .. وهي ما تبغي تخسر محبة خالتها اليها من ذا السبب .. 

اتمنى عجبكم البارت .. انتظروووني في البارت الاخير

----------


## بحور العشق

صج فن الاحداث
مشكورة وما قصرتي يالغلا
ننتظر اليديد

----------


## fofe

يلا خيووو ننتظـــر ...!!!

----------


## طفله مثل القمر

يسلموووو ع المتابعة .. اترككم مع البارت الأخير

بعد مرور عدة اشهر .. حال علاوي حالة .. من ذاك الوقت الي قالت اليه فطوووم ما اتحبه .. وهو كاره حياته .. وكاره شي اسمه حب .. وقال بعد ولا احب ولا ابغي اتزوج بعد .. وش فيني انا ويه الحب كل ما احب وحدة قالت ليي ما تحبني .. انزييين كانووو يحبوني .. بس كله مني انا ومن غروري .. بس برجع مثل قبل علشان ما احب واتعذب جذي .. بس ما تدرون يمكن مع الوقت يلاقي الي تحبه ويحبها .. 

قطعت تفكيرة ام علاوي .. 
ام علاوي : علوووووووووي .. 
علاوي : هااا اماااه .. 
ام علاوي : الليلة عازمينا بيت خالتك ام حمد .. 
علاوي : عزيمة ويه بعد .. وش المناسبة الي يسووون عزيمة .. 
ام علاوي: اليوم بيتعادلووون ع بت خالتك فطوووم .. 
وعلاوي ذاك الوقت انصدم الصدمة الثانية من فطووم .. وتوه بيقول الى امه ان هو مابيروح .. بس غير رايه .. علشان ما تقول فطوووم ان انا للحين متعلق فيها .. او فازة عليه .. لا مو علاوي الي تهزمة بنية .. 
علاوي : اوك .. الساعه جم بتروحين .. 
ام علاوي : خلك بارز ع الساعه 9 اوك .. 
علاوي : اوك .. اتفقنا ..

تدرون فاطمة بتتزوج من .. بتتزوج وليد صديق حمد اخوها .. مثل ما قلت ليكم .. من اول ما شافته في بيت اخوها .. انعجبت فيه .. وانعجبت في اخلاقه ..في طريقه كلامه .. ويه الايام .. تعرف وليد ع فاطمة .. وشافها ان هي الوحيدة الي بيتقدر تفهمه ويفهمها طووول العمر .. ما بيلاقي شريكة حياته احسن من فطوووم .. وفطوووم وافقة ع وليد .. لان شافت فيه مواصفات الزوج الي تتمناه .. 

(في بيت ام حمد)
فاطمة : اماااه .. قلتين الى خالتي ام علاوي .. 
ام حمد: اييييييي قلنا ليهم .. 
فاطمة : وش قالت بجي .. 
ام حمد: أي بجي .. هي وعلاوي وابو علاوي واكيد مروة وياهم .. 
فاطمة : اهااا ..
ام حمد: وش فيش انزين .. كانش مو مستانسة .. 
فاطمة : اكييييد مستانسة .. مثل الوقت خايفه ..
ام حمد: والله وكبرتين يا فطوووم وبتصيريين عروس .. وان شاء الله نشوووف اولادش ..
فاطمة : توها الناس ع الاولاد..
ام حمد: الله يعطيني العمر .. واشوووفهم ..
فاطمة : ان شاء الله .. انزين اني بقوم اروح فوق علشان اشوووف وش البس الليلة .. 
ام حمد: بل توش بتشوفين وش بتلبسين .. اول مرة فطوووم ماتبرز من قبل قبليين ..
فاطمة : امبله برزت اني .. بس محتارة وش اختار .. الحين بروح اختار .. ههههه

وراحت عن امها فوق .. وهي تفكر في الليلة .. شلون بتقابل علاوي بعد الي صار .. بس قالت في خاطرها .. مفروض ان اني خلاااااص ما افكر في هذا الشي .. لان حتى لو فكرت ما برجع شي من الماضي .. بشووووف حياتي ويه ولييد ولا بفكر في شي ثاني غير سعادتنا ويه بعض .. لان خلااااص ماليي غير ولييييد .. واختارت وش بتلبس الليلة .. اختارت فستان ناعم .. واكسسوارات تناسب الفستان .. وقالت بتخلي شعرها مفلوووول .. وبتخلي فيه اكسسوارات ناعمه .. حتى العطر الي بتخلي منها برزته .. ههههههه .. كيفها هي كيفها ..

(مريم ونور ع التيلفووون )
مريم : هلا نورووو ..
نور : هلا ريمي ..
مريم : سمعتين اخر خبر .. 
نور : ايييييي 
مريم : حلفي سمعتين .. 
نور : وحق وي احلف سمعته .. هندي في المختبر .. ههههههه
مريم : ههههههههه مالت عليش .. مو خفيفة .. دبوووو وحدة ..
نور : مو امتن منش اني .. انزين وش هو الخبر .. ياام الاخبار ..
مريم : فاطمة .. الليلة بيتعادلووون عليها .. 
نور : أي فاطمة بعد .. 
مريم : بت خالت علاوييييي .. مالت عليش نسيتينها .. ومن جم شهر قايل لينا احمدووو عنها .. 
نور : اييييييييي الي قال حباها علوووي .. بس هي رفضت حبه .. 
مريم : اييييييييي يالهبلوووش ..
نور : انزين .. من بتاخذ ؟؟
مريم : بتاخذ صديق اخوها .. اسمه وليد .. 
نور : الله يبارك اليها ان شاء الله .. 
مريم : ويبارك ليي اني بعد هههههههه ..
نور : ويبارك ليش انتين بعد ليييييييش .. جيف فيه شي من ورايي يعني .. 
مريم : لاااا اكلتيني امزززح وياااش .. هدويه انتين ..
نور : حسبالي بعد .. بتعرسين من ورايي .. ههههههههه
مريم : مالت انزييييين هههههههههه .. يالله سي يووو .
نور : سي يووو تو .. هبلوووش ..

جت المغرب .. وقلب فطوووم كل ما يتقدم الوقت .. يرقع ازيد وازيد .. اول ناس وصلووو بيتهم هم بيت علاوي ..

مروة : هلااااااااااااا فطيييييم .. مبروووك حبيبتي .. 
فاطمة : الله يبارك فيييييش .. 
ام علاوي : بسش تراوي .. تباعدي بسلم عليها اني بعد له .. خلي لينا شوي .. 
وراحت خالتها وسلمت عليها .. وهي تحظن خالتها .. شافت علاوي وراها .. وابتسم اليها .. وهي ابتسمت اليه ابتسامة خفيفة .. وبعدين قعدووو في الصالة .. وياهم ام حمد .. وريم وحمد .. بعدين استاذنت فطوووم قالت بتروح المطبخ علشان تشرب ليها ماي .. وتروح فوووق لان الحين بيجووون اهل ولييد .. ومايصير يجووون وهي تحت .. 
راح وراها علاوي .. انزهقت يوم شافته وراها ..
فاطمة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. زهقتني .. 
علاوي : اسم الله علييييش .. 
فاطمة : انزين وش عندك جاي هني يعني .. 
علاو ي: جاي علشان اشوووفش .. واسالش .. 
فاطمة : تسالني وي .. 
علاوي : ليييييش اخترتينة ؟؟ ما اختارتيني انا .. 
فاطمة : اظن قلت ليك من قبل .. 
علاوي : لاااااااااااا ابغي الجواب الحييييييين .. وهو مجود كتفها .. 
فاطمة : انزين هدنيييييييي .. عورتنييييي .. 
علاوي : جاوبيني اول .. ليش هو مو انا ؟؟ هااااااااا
فاطمة : هدني بعدين بجاوب .. وهي تحاول ان تتباعد عنه .. 
علاوي : يالله قولييي وش تحارسيييييين ..
فاطمة : لان وليييييد حباني كفاطمة .. مو حباني كمجهووووولة .. مثلك انت .. انت ما حبيييت فاطمة .. حبيت الشخصية المجهوووولة بس .. 
علاوي : بس بعديين حبيتش .. حتى لما عرفت انش فاطمة ..
فاطمة : حبيتني عقب شنووووووو .. عقب ما كرهتك وطلعتك من حياتي .. خلااااص علوووي انسى .. وشوووف حياتك .. لان الحياه ما انتهت .. شوووف حياتك مع وحدة غيري ..
علاوي : حياتي انتهت خلااااااااااص .. وطلع عنها ..

وراحت ع طووول غرفتها .. وقامت تصيييييح .. مادري الي سويته صح لو غلط .. اني ما اكرهه .. ليش قلت ليه اكرهك .. هو للحين ولد خالتي .. يعني ما اكرهه .. ولا عمري بكرهه .. لان من لحمي ودمي .. وقطعت افكارها مروة ..
مروة : فطيييييييم يالله بسرعه نزلي اكووو وصلووو الناس صار ليهم ساعة وشي .. 
ومسحت دموعها بسرررعه .. 
فاطمة : اوك الحين انزل بس اعدل روحي .. 
مروة : وش تعدلييين احلىىى عروووووووس يالله ..

وعقب ما عدلت الكحلة .. نزلووو ويه بعض ..واول ما نزلت الكل قام يطالع فيها .. وقعدت صوب مروة .. وام وليد قامت تتسال فيها وكل الوقت فاطمة .. منزلة راسها مستحية .. وتعادلووو لرجال .. واتقفووو ع المهر .. وهل السوالف .. واتفقووو تكووون الحفلة عائلية وبسيطة .. وبعدين عقب ما تعادلووو وخلصوووو .. ام العروس قامت اجبب .. 

ام حمد: كللوووووووووووش .. مبروووك يا بتي .. وهي حاظنتنها 
فاطمة : الله يبارك فيش .. 
وكلهم بعدين قامووو وحظنووو العروس .. ويباركووون ليها .. بعدين كلهم راحووو ع بيوتهم .. وراحت فطوووم فوق غرفتها .. وقبل لا تنام فتحت ايميلها :

فاطمة : هلا نورووو شخبارش .. 
نور: اخباري من اخبارش يالعروووس .. مبروووك ..
فاطمة : الله يبارك فيش..
نور : عاد مو تنسين ما تعزمينا بعد .. 
فاطمة : افااا اني انساكم .. 
نور : اييييييييي نسيتينا .. حتى ولا قلتين لينا عن الليلة .. 
فاطمة: لان كل شي صار بسرعه بسرعه .. ويش اسوي يعني .. 
نور : انزين سامحناش هل المرة .. بس مو تعيدينها .. 
فاطمة : انزين حبيبتي .. اني بقوم لاني تعبانة حدي .. صدق كان يوم متعب .. باااي ..
نور : بايي نوم العوافي .. 
فاطمة : الله يعافيش باااي .


بعد خمس سنوات .. عاشت فطوووم احلى حياتها ويه وليد .. وعلاوي .. عاش وحييييد .. كاره حياته الى يومكم هذا .. ما يفكر في الزواج ولا شي .. بس اشتغل شغلة اوك .. عقب ما خلص دراسته برة في الاردن .. صار مهندس ..وكل ما تفاتحه امه في موضوع الزواج .. يقول اليها توها الناس .. ما يبغي يتزوج .. عقب فاطمة .. محد قدر يدخل قلبه ..وفطوووم حامل .. في الشهر الخامس .. يعني قريب وتولد .. وريم مرت حمد .. اليوم ولدت وجابت صبي .. الحين عاد كلهم راحووو اليها المستشفى .. امها وام علاوي وعلاوي .. وام حمد .. وفطوووم وليد .. 

(في المستشفى )
فاطمة : الااااااااااااااااي يهبل الجاهل .. يشبه اخويي .. 
وليد : أي ياخذ وااجد من حمووود .. بس بعد ياخذ من امه تشونة .. 
فاطمة : ايي متى اجيب واحد مثلة .. 
وليد : قريب له .. تبغينه يشبهني لو يشبهش .. 
فاطمة : ابغيه يشبه الاثنين ..
ريم : انزين ذبحتين ولدي جيبي علشان ارضعه .. 
فاطمة : بل بل بل عليش ..ما صار حملته تشونة ..
ريم : ماتشوفينه يصيييييح .. يبغي امه احم ..
وهني وصلووو علاوي وامه .. 
علاوي : مبروووك ريم .. مبروووك حمد .. يتربى بعزكم يارب ..
عقب ما سلمووو قعدووو كلهم ع الكراسي .. وحمد يضيفهم .. يعطيهم الحلاوة.. ويصب ليهم الشاي والقهوة ..
ام علاو ي: انزيييين ما قلتوون وش سميتونة .. 
حمد: للحين ما سميناه .. مو عارفين وش نسميه ..
ام علاوي : يووووو كل الاسامي مو عارفين وش تسمونة .. 
ام حمد: ما عليش منهم كل يوم يتهاوشووون .. كل واحد يبغي يسميه اسم .. من جذي للحين ما سموووا .. 
ريم : ههههههههه بعد وش نسوي اول واحد كله جذي نتحير وش نسمية ..
فاطمة : ليش تتحيرووون اني عندي ليكم خوووش اسم .. 
كلهم: قولي له .. 
فاطمة : سمووو علاوي ..
وذاك الوقت لف وجه علاوي الى فاطمة .. وابتسمت اليه .. وابتسم اليها .. وطلع عنهم .. وفاطمة استأذنت منهم بحجة انها بتروح تشتري ليها عصير من الكفتيريا اللي تحت .. ولحقت وراه ..
فاطمة: علاوي بتجي وياي الكفتيريا؟
علاوي ما كان يبي يروح بس ما يدري ليش قال بس اللي يعرفه ان فاطمة تبي تكلمه اكيد!: أي
وطول الوقت يتمشون مع بعض وكل واحد ساكت على الثاني .. وينتظر الثاني يبدأ الكلام .. وصلوا الكافتيريا .. واشتروا كل واحد عصير .. وكانت فاطمة بتدفع بس 
علاوي: افا يا بنت الخاله .. انا قدامش وتدفعين؟
ودفع عنهم وطلع وياها يتمشون ..
فاطمة: اني ما لحقت وراك ولا جيت وقلت لك تعال ويايي الا لأني ابي اكلمك
علاوي: ادري
فاطمة: تدري؟
علاوي: أي بس ويش اللي تبين تتكلمين فيه
فاطمة: انت الحين كبرت .. وكل واحد في سنك تزوج وعنده ولاد .. وانت للحين حتى فكرة الزواج مو خاطرة على بالك .. امك تبي تشوف عرسك وتفرح فيك وفي ولادك الى متى يعني؟
علاوي: انا خلاص ما ابي اتزوج .. عفت الزواج وعفت عوار الراس
فاطمة تطالعه بنظرات استغراب: عوار راس؟
علاوي: أي الزواج مع وحدة غيرش اكييد بكون عوار راس .. لأني مستحيل بلقى وحدة تفهمني مثلش .. ولا بحب وحدة غيرش
فاطمة: بس اني خلاص تزوجت وحامل .. المفروض انك تتشجع اكثر لفكرة الزواج 
علاوي: بس
فاطمة تقاطعه: لا بس ولا شيء واني بنفسي بدور لك العروسة
علاوي: قلت ليش خلاص .. ما افكر بالزواج .. يا من علمتيني احبش .. علميني شلون انساش ..

النهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية 
فرحوووووووووني بردودكم

----------


## fofe

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو قصــة أكثــــــــــر من روووعة ...!!!


ونهايتــها احلى من الحلاوة ...!!


يسلموو خيووو لانش كملتيها ..!!

تحياتــــي 
فوفـــــي

----------


## بحور العشق

وااااااااو
صج فن القصة
روعة من قلب
ماشالله
تسلم ايادي اللي كتبتها وتسلم ايادي اللي نقلوها
مشكورة وما قصرتي
يسلموو

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلموووووووووو ع الروايه الأكثر كمن روعه 
لكن متى اتنزلين بارت ثالث 
روابي

----------


## مضراوي

رووعه القصه 
خسااره بسرعه خلصت :(
يعطيكم العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## سعوديهـ

بصراحه اني ماأحب اقرأروايات  بس مدري ليش هذي الروايه مره روعه 
سعوديهـ

----------


## اعشق ابي

ابداااااااااااع 
الغرور دااائما يقتل الحب 
ومن غرور علاوي انقتل حب الي يحبونه 

روعة أشكر كل القائمين عليها

----------

